# IUI Friends Part 27



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Happy chatting!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi All

Its quiet on here !!! Hope your all ok??!!

Well we had fun today!!! We were meant to be having a bbq at my bil's.When we got there Michael took Oli to the park and two mins later Michael returned with a screaming Oli in his arms with blood everywhere.So off I go into a panic  

He was running and fell over and proper banged his knee,lets just say it was v.close to the bone.So off we rushed to A & E,luckily there was loads of family at the bbq to look after the babies.Anyway we were luckily and quite suprisingly only in there an hour.The doctors and nursesnwere fab.

In the end he had plenty of painkillers etc,gas and air and a good clean up and six stitches.He has now calmed down bless him.Kids eh!!! The worry never ends.

We are off out to York for the day tomorrow,heres hoping we have no more injuries 

Jess-how you doing hun??

Big hellos to Moomin,erica,jilly and all you other lovlies

Kelly x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Come on Kim, where's the funny story?

Molly loved yours & your waggon!!   Classy bird!! 

Kelly - poor old Oli - hope he's ok now.

Jilly - soooooo lovely to hear from you!  & BIG     to nosey person!!  The nurse form James Paget spied on me on here & when I had that tiny bit about FF & ttc in the Mail O S, she cut it out & put it in my medical file!!! Strange woman!!

People should realise if they haven't had IF they need to but out!! 

Well, I don't feel overly pregnant yet!! The horrid botty bombs have given me grief & horrendous wind!!      Thank God I'm on holiday - it would terrify the kids! 

Anyway I'm enjoying eating for 2!! 

Right off to bed, DH is complaining cos poor old thing has to go to work in the morning - after a week off too!

Speak more tomorrow!
Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey all, hope everyone had good weekends, bout time the sun shone eh?!

kelly - poor Oli   to his knee

jilly have you heard from erika lately 

jess    

ok funny story, well bit freaky really
i emailed a woman on freecycle who was asking to borrow a puppy crate. as i was mailing i realised i recognised her name..i got some cot sheets off her a few months back. so to be friendly i added on 'actually think i know you, didnt i get some sheets off you blah blah' i also added that i had been about to adopt a little girl as we had chatted about it when i picked up the sheets and thought it might help her to pinpoint who i was. i also added that unfortunately the adoption hadnt been able to go ahead. she emailed back saying 'yes i do remember you, so sorry to hear that, what happened?' (in amongst mailing about arranging times for her to pick up the dog crate) i mailed back with the most minimal of detail as i didnt really want to get in to the in's and out's. the next mail i got said this, i quote

*I would volunteer to help but can't for medical reasons, although popped all mine with no probs. Cannot have any more children because I had a vaginal repair operation after my huge son caused damage on his arrival into the world and an operation to my bladder which will make it unable to stretch during pregnancy, otherwise would be the first to offer!*

so this almost complete stranger was offering, yet not offering, to be my surrogate!  i had to laugh, can just imagine the headline 'Britains first FREECYCLE baby!'
clearly the womans a bit deranged..i didnt know how on earth to respond so i didnt mention it in my next mail..i wish she'd come and get the bl00dy dog crate though!

laters

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kj - that bought a


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh dear Kim  

Moomin - hope you are ok honey xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kj-Now that freaky.I have heard freecycle is where all the nutters hang out   Have you tried dontdumpthat.com ? My local one is quiet but I have had some stuff off peeps  

Moomin-  

Jess-hope your taking it easy hun    

Oli is hopping along everywhere bless him,must admit I am not looking forward to taking his bandage and dressing off tomorrow,it looks abit grusome

Kelly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well apparently she's popping by this eve for the crate so perhaps i'll offer up the suggestion of a c-section, i mean, something as triflling as a weak bladder shouldnt stop this gem from being my surrogate tsk!

aaah thought it must be sausage-fest time for erika


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i'll get as much info as i can and report back later..she's coming aound 10pm 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - you will have to post as soon as she has gone, we will be waiting up to find out what happened

Jilly - thanks for the pm, I don't really want to post here about it as don't want to bring the thread done - but i have had loads of lovely pm's off people and lots of support as well which has really helped, it is just going to be along old road to getting the old me back.... but when I do watch out


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry no gossip..she took 15 minutes telling me about the naughty dog she's rescued and all the in's and out's of the cats pyjamas and i was freezing me tits off on the doorstep and couldnt bear to get onto another subject - she's one of those people whose sentences all run into eachother with no breath in between, i feared i might be there all night, and i do need to get my beauty sleep tonight ready for my interview tomoz ... besides her husband was glaring at us from inside his car, tho presumably he's used to her rambling on and on.
so sorry i havent got anything more exciting to post 
right off to shave my legs (cos obviously they'll be looking at them tomoz NOT)

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh well never mind - but good luck with the interview tomorrow


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Good luck today Kim 

xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Popped by to say ta for all the good wishes... And how lovely is it to see this thread buzzing again.. just like old times...   

Kj.. ooh scary lady.. why do random people offer such things.. a girl at work said the same to me years ago... (mind you she was mad too... the one that 'borrowed' the money last year and got sacked!!)  Good Luck today    

Erika.. hope you can still walk!!  lol

Jilly... It's sad that someone is cyber stalking you honey... what about changing your user name so they can't find you but we know who you are xxx

Jess.. hope those embies are settling well....Got it all crossed again for you...  

Moomin... hope there's light ahead for you honey, hate to see you so down.. anything you need just holler xxx

Molly yay you're back (sort of) loved the car story... come back again soon xx

Kelly.. hope Oli is ok.. what a scare!! xx

Holly and Julie if you pop on     

All ok here.. am feeling much better (still tired but improving) Got to see the consultant tommorow hoping to get some answers re what exactly went on. I've got a feeling this little girl will be here earlier than expected!!

Love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi KJ - hope I'm not too late to wish you shed loads of     for your interview (& hairy leg inspection!! )

Can't poss be worse than my worst ever interview (have had loads of jobs before teaching!!) - have I told you this cringe worthy tale?

Anyway, will bore you again!!

I had an interview with v posh solicitors for Legal Executive's job.  Bought new outfit - was in  the late 80s so had nice pencil skirt, smart Next jacket, opaque black tights (& long blonde hair - thought I looked really something special!!    ).

Anyway, had also bought some sexy high black killer heels but couldn't drive in them so shoved them in the boot of the car & drove in my really, really muddy, hideous old red, blue & yellow leather gardening shoes (!!!!!! nice!!!).

Got to the car park bang on time, jumped out of the car, went to the boot to retrieve killer heels only to discover I hadn't actually put them in the car after all!!!   

So, trotted off to interview in gardening shoes!!!!!  Decided not to mention why I was wearing them - thought they might just be after a completely eccentric gardening fan!!!

Strangely enough I didn't get the job!!!

Have always had a BIG fear of interviews after that one!!


Loved the story about mad dog woman!!!!  Aren't some people peculiar in that they need to tell you all their horrible medical histories!!! Yuk!! Glad you're not using her as a surrogate!




Anyway, must dash - off to cheapo shop to buy stuff for school so I can smuggle it into work without DH finding out!!

Not feeling v pregnant yet but did have really horrible pains in what can only be described as my "lower pelvic region"!!!  Not sure if this is good or bad so will assume it's really good!!

Have been feeling quite tired too - again must be a good sign!! 

Moomin - good to see you back!

Jilly - fab to hear from you!! What about MUFC?  Got a bit stressed at the weekend - DH told me they'd get relegated this year!!!  Not too sure about Owen Hargreaves - bit costly.  Shed a little tear for Oli Gunner yesterday too!!

It's nearly DH's birthday (4th) & I am soooooo excited about giving him the trip to Barcelona & the footy tickets  but sooooo tempted to just give him a new iron on the actual day (we need one & he's always moaning about the current one!) & then give him his real present in the evening - but at the moment I think I might actually burst!!!


Hi Struthie skinny bird!  Been having a few probs with my Astra!  While I'm bombing along in the overtaking lane a funny symbol comes up & then the car loses power!! Happened a while back (when all that dodgy Tesco petrol was about) so took it to my lovely garage man but he checked it over & thought it was ok.
Happened again yesterday - managed to swerve into a layby (from the outside lane!! ) cos there was a space & if I turn the engine off & then on again it's fine!  Bloody cars!!!

Hi Starr & Looby!!!  

Right really must go & get dressed!!

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

glad you're feeling better starr, lets hope little one keeps cooking for a few weeks yet. hope the cons can reassure you

jess - sending       and hoping the pains ae a good sign.love your interview story, even funnier cos i almost forgot to pack my interview shoes this morning! good job i went back into the hall, or i'd have been wearing my scruffy old flip flops lol

_think_ the interview went well, was difficult to tell  felt comfortable about most of the questions...they are interviewing lots of people so who knows  the hours arent really enough unfortunately, but i could live with them if i needed to, or couls find something else to keep me busy in the mornings.. wont know till the week of the 10th so i'll keep looking in the meantime....


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm sure you were the loveliest by far Kim!  Fingers crossed      Glad you weren't in your flip flops though! 


Well, having seriously crappy day today!  Got up full of good intentions but managed to waste shed loads of time    .

Whizzed into town to get DH a birthday card & a sudoku book (v v sad - we sit in bed doing Sudokus - prob why we can't get a BFP!!)

I went in the back way & there are lots of parked cars but the road is quite wide - I was overtaking a line of parked cars going up the hill (with a car right behind me) when a teenaged lunatic (hate him just for being young!!  ) driving an old model MR2 came bombing down the hill, also overtaking a line of parked cars - difference was I was 2/3s of the way up & going slowly & had indicated - he clipped my bloody wing mirror & shattered all the glass - of course he didn't stop - to$$er!
Was more worried that it was a broken mirror & therefore 7 (more!) years of bad luck!!

Spent ages in town, bought some cookery books (God knows why!!) - got a nice Thai one!!! (That will come in handy - yeah, right!!)
Then I went in the "cheap shop" (I am a terrible shopping snob!!!) - The Range - I think it's a national chain but not sure!  Actually it's fine & the things are ok but the people in there are all a bit dodgy!!

I had a really stomach turning experience - please don't read this if you are eating!! - the aisles are really narrow in there & this guy in front of me (aged about 45, fat, smelly, ugly - think Rab C Nesbitt!) bent over right in front of me - sadly his trousers hung down below his bum crease & he wasn't wearing any pants & he had THE HAIRIEST ar$e I have EVER had the displeasure of seeing!!!!  He was positively furry - a def contender for a sack, back & crack wax if ever I saw one!!!

Anyway, I bought my plaster of paris (needed to make coloured chalk for the kids to draw all over the playground with!) & a few arty crafty bits for school & eventually headed home.

Driving home the bloody car lost power again while going over the Orwell Bridge (big bridge with lots of scary lorries & aggressive men in white vans) - had to swerve into the same layby; turned power off but the light was still on, so crawled to the Vauxhall garage, luckily only a couple of miles away with the emergency lights on!!

Lovely old bloke saw me straight away & squeezed me in to fix it there & then! Top man & fitted new glass in wing mirror!

Very embarrassed to discover that the light was a "knocking sensor" & the engine was knocking cos it had no oil in it!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Oooops - I'm sure that's on DH's list of jobs!!!  Apparently newish Vauxhalls need a lot of oil!  

Finally got home, thought I'd quickly run the hoover round (I know I have to be careful in my "condition"!!) before DH came home & the bloody thing has packed up!!!!  This is a seriously expensive day!!

Now got to try & fix computer cos it keeps crashing & giving me error reports - think it's cos I've got a "borrowed" copy of Microsoft Office on here; also got to put new antivirus stuff on - will probably lose everything!  I'm ok at PC stuff but not the best!!

Anyway, if you don't hear from me again that's why!!

Sorry for my rant!!!
Love to all
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just poppe don to see how Kims interview went, fingers crossed, Starr good luck tommorow and Jess     

Murtle /waves

Cx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Jess what a nightmare,some bloke reversed into my prized astra at work a few weeks ago,it was scratched and dented,but luckily he payed for the damage and its now as good as new.

I'm glad you got yours sorted,I have no idea about oil either  

Well done with the interview Kim,hope they make the right decision!

Right I'm of night night xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Jess -        so pleased your little embie is safely onboard the "mothership"! Hope it's snuggling in nicely and you're gonna get your BFP very soon!   at the thought of you and DH doing Sudoku in bed when you should be  !!   at the boy racer but bless the old boy for putting you right with the oil... I think you should have forgotten about the chalk and poured the plaster of paris down Rab C's crack!  That would have sorted it!! 

KJ - glad the interview went well. Fingers crossed for good news after the 10th...     I'm sure you'll find something to keep you busy in the mornings...what about the volunteer dog walking you mentioned earlier.... or do you mean paid work?  OMG at the freecycle woman! Definitely   there!!! BTW. How's your garden this year? Ours is a disaster - we are over-run with slugs who've eaten all the spuds .... and     who've eaten everything else! Don't want to shoot them though, so have given up on the veggie plot till we get a rabbit-proof fence put up... and planning to get some ducks as they're great at eating slugs apparently (need a pond first though  ).

Starr -   sorry you've not been well and had a scary time of it! Think your little   is impatient to meet you! You're looking fab BTW - positively BLOOMING in those wedding pix!  Hang in there hunny and keep your feet up as much as poss.... Have you started maternity leave yet? 

Jilly - really sorry that you've been cyber-stalked.     to the relly who drove you away from posting. Hope they are v. v.      if they are reading this. LEAVE OUR JILLY ALONE!!! Hope the job's going okay hun and your tx plans are coming along... 

Kelly - hope poor little Oli's feeling better soon. How scary for him to have to have stitches.  Harry & Lily okay? 

Moomin - hope you're feeling a bit brighter soon.   x

Hi to Candy, Erica (   ), Murtle, Louby and everyone else. 

Not much news here. Bl00dy car in garage again.   ...oh, and have joined Chubby Club! Really need to do something about my extra weight   and although I know what to do: (eat less, exercise more!  ) I need the    of being regularly weighed to spur me on... The class leader talked me through it all at the beginning of the meeting and seemed really nice, so I thought it would be okay.... then she announced at the end of the meeting that she was LEAVING! Hope it wasn't anything to do with me joining....  will probably get a real Marjorie Dawes character now, and be told to eat dust!   I'm using you as my inspiration Struthie!  

Have a lovely w/e everyone!  

Love Molly
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Molly I'm sure it wasn't anything to do with you,is it slimming world or weight watchers? 
Feel free to use me as inspiration! We just eat dust anyway thats how we lost our weight  

If I can help just yell.

Just got back from a day in London,meet a fertility friend member and her twin boys so will add pics to the gallery.

Have a great weekend everyone xxx

P.S
We went on the London eye too,think I have just about recovered


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Wel heeelllooo

You lot crack me up!! so happy to see this thread getting chatty again   

Molly-Harry and Lilly are good thank you,bit niggly cos they have had their jabs though  had to laugh at your post about chubby club,DUST ANYBODY NO,DUST ANYBODY NO!!!! 

Jess-How you feeling hun sounds like you need to go and put your feet up,PUT THE HOOVER DOWN MISSUS   

KJ-I am sure your hair free legs bagged you the job hun  

Starr-hope your resting up hun,wont be long now

Struthie-glad you had a good time meeting the ff'r with twinnies.Are you looking forward to school starting again?? I am lol


Oli's knee is getting better thanks for asking,he is using it as an attention magnet though. Babies are loving being on mush   they sleot till 4:30am wooohooo.they had their second lot of jabs today so will see how tonight goes cos there abit grumpy.

Well our main Notts paper are doing an article our treatment at Care cos Harry and Lilly were the first babies to be born through tx at the new clinic   photographer came round today,that was fun trying to get a pic of us all without the babies screaming,will let you know when it will be in as it will be viewable online.

Got a busy day tomorrow-we are having a surprise party for my sis and all the family will be there,looking forward to it though.

Oh yeah talking of jobs,my sis has got me a cleaning job at her office/workshop where she's office manager-its 2-3 hours every Fri afternoon and its £10 per hour wohoo

Moomin-you will not drag the thread down hun    we are here for you  

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Kelly


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I agree with Kelly Moomin we're here for you  

Kelly - no I'm dreading school starting again,love having Steven at home,he loved Lauras babies today,its a bit of a heart wrencher really.

I have been thinking of not coming to the meet but maybe I will as I know ds will love all the babies  

Dust anyone no dust


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

can you get chocolate flavoured dust 

molly our garden is doing great, mostly. sorry to hear about your slug problems..i do slug patrol at night with a torch and pot of beer, and handpuck everyone of the b*ggers off and drown them..it takes a few nights to gain control but it def helps..we have lost quite a few lettuces to them  we are being quite self sufficient at present, its a great feeling

feeling a bit poo just at the mo..had the counselling on thurs and wasnt really that helpful and the woman can only see us monthly which just isnt enough, so am going to ask ss to find us another which means starting all over with somebody else which isnt great. the woman on thurs got us all tearful and worked up and then said, well times up and i can see you again in a month, no tips or coping strategies or anything to take home..just left us all emotional.no fun and have felt crap since  dh is at footie today and i just feel like curling up in bed and sleeping. i've had enough of my life at present, i'd like new one

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ooh busy thread again..

Kj .. oh honey... once a month.. that's stupid. It's understandable that talking it all through would bring up major emotions for both of you.. But she really shouldn't have ended the session with you both upset. Hopefully they can sort out another counsellor for you who you can see more often. Honey i know the last few months have been a complete nightmare for you.. but your life will improve and you'll be happy in it again.. I think you've done great so far.. Sending you both lots of love and    

Molly.. no not on mat leave yet!! Mind you been off sick for 3 weeks .. signed off for another 1 and then i've only got 2 weeks to go.. and i've got a weeks holiday to take..So worst case scenario... 7 days at work!! Yipee!!!!!!  
  to the nasty slugs... we've got loads in out garden too xxxxx

Jess.. hope you're ok and those embies are making themselves at home..  xx

Put a couple more piccies in my gallery.. (see now i know how there's no stopping me!!)

Love to all

Me xxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Desperate to read all the news, but have a busy day and DHs on lates again this week, so no rest for the wicked, so until then love to all and fingers crossed for news on interview Kim, +++++ for Jess x Molly hope the car wasn't too expemsive, love the ide aof you having ducks and a pond, C x


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone 
Hope you are doing OK, sorry not been on for abit as been away to Whitby,feel so much better for it.
Tx not going to well started IUI about 2weeks ago and they keep upping my dose as not growing. My body's just flat no movement. So went yesterday and small folls again 1 at 0.9 and 1 at 0.7 to small to do basting so on 3 Menopur now for 3 days then back on Thurs, fingers crossed. I don't really feel any change in myself but my hips and spine are hurting but thats due to me coming off my H.R.T which keeps my bones at the same level. Still trying to lose that half a stone that the doctor told me to, so if this tx don't work i will have to go on the pump which they say is the next step.
Speak soon good luck to everyone


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

good luck for this cycle twin butterfly   

jess thinking of you       hope all is ok

starr - hope you're feeling better 

no news here..trying to keep busy..our sw's visting tomorrow for a chat after i asked for a re-think on the counsellor..not looking forward to it cos i'm on the edge of tears alot at the mo and it'll do nothing for my ice-queen image if i dissolve  tho perhaps in reality the ice-queen needs to go and the real 'on-the-edge-of-insanity-queen' should make an appearance 

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Kim, how crap are SWs - you know I had a mad idea of finding out a little bit more about my adoption - I spoke to the SW on the phone & she promised me she'd put all the details in the post - 3 weeks on still nothing!

I've emailed her secretary who told me she'd get someone to contact me & to re-send - still nothing not even a phone call!  If I was that pants at my job someone would be kicking my - hey where's the smilie of the bottom gone?!!!

Anyway - sod all symptoms for me - except bad windy millers!!!  Certain it will be another BFN - but hey, got a wild day/night out booked in Cambridge for Saturday with my lovely buddy Jane!!

School is not as much fun as it used to be - I am getting old & need to take maternity leave!! Think I will even if it's a BFN! 

Out for a meal tonight - posh boat in Ipswich docks - il Punto - so will have to put gladrags on & scrub up a bit!  Ooooooo just seen the time, yikes!!

Kids back tomorrow - will be loads of tears - from them & me!

Kim - hope you get something sorted out to help you feel a bit better - all this hanging around in limbo just isn't good for you!  Wish I could sort those SWs out for you!

Starr - you're looking "blooming"!

Jilly - soooo lovely to have you back!

Take care to everyone else,

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie to send Jess a load of                  for tomorrow. Good luck sweetheart - REALLY hoping this is THE ONE! BTW. How was DH's birthday surprise? Did you manage to keep   ? Hope all's well now you're back at school. x

KJ - oh hunny you really need a great big        .  On top of everything you've been through, to be referred to a pants counsellor is just not on.  How did it go with the SW? I think it won't be a bad thing for her to see the real you - will hopefully make her realise the consequences of their actions. Your case was handled SO appallingly that it's no wonder you're on the verge of tears all the time. I really hope you feel better soon....  

Starr - glad you've been signed off for another week hunny. 7 more days - BRILLIANT! Off to check out your pix when I've posed this.... x

Thanks Candy - wow, you've really got your hands full now! Hope DH's new job isn't causing you too many problems.... Hope you enjoy the meet-up at the weekend. Love to Jacob & Lucas.   

Good luck Twinbutterfly - hope those follies get growing. What on earth is the pump? 

Jilly - thanks for the update on Bodia - always good to read of BFPs!    Congratulations Bodia!  

Kelly - ooh, do let us have the link when you're in the paper! You wil be a local celebrity!   You really have my   hunny taking on a cleaning job as well as everything else - brilliant!

Struthie - glad you enjoyed your meet up in London. I'd love to go on the London Eye!  Mind you, when we were in Newcastle at the BH we went to Metroland -  a sort of indoor funfair at the Metro Centre and I was nearly sick on the Pirate Ship!    My sis was too scared to go on the Rollercoaster (and it REALLY is scary  ) and her two little ones (aged 5 & 6) were desperate to go on. They had to be accompanied and I could JUST pluck up the courage to go on it once, but knew I wouldn't be able to go on twice  . They were pleading with her to go on but she wouldn't - then my poor old mum volunteered instead! So there we were - me & my 5 year-old neice, and my mum and my 6 year-old nephew! Bless her she's 72!   I wonder if she's the oldest person to ride on it? She was a bit pale and shaky when she got off - but she did it - TOP GRANNY! 

Erica - how are you doing hunny? Walking like John Wayne yet  

Anyway, better get on - but thought I'd let you know I lost 3 and-a-half pounds at fat club! YAY! 

Love to all - and enjoy the meet those who are going!
Molly
xx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi ladies
Good news from me MY FOLLS HAVE GROWEN, i have 2 1 at 1.3cm the other 1.2 so back on jabs till tomorrow when I'm back again for another scan, hopefully do the basting on Monday i hope   

Hope you are all doing OK, thinking about you all on the 2ww and fingers crossed you get


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all  

So sorry it has been such a long time since I have posted...hope you all remember me!!!!!!

I occasionally get time to pop on here but I usually only get time to have a quick read before someone wakes up!!  I'll try and type as quickly as I can whilst Hannah and William are still sleeping!

Kelly - I can't believe you get time to post on here so much hun...you must be superwoman..I am very impressed!  Poor Oli, hope his knee is much better.  How was the bandage removal?  Glad to hear your twinnies are doing well on their baby mush.  Are they sleeping better yet?  Who wakes first?  William usually wakes first around 8ish.  Hannah's a bit like me and likes her sleep...I often have to wake her up in the morning to feed her!!!  So you're going to be famous like our Struthie then are you?  Let us know when and where we can read your article.

Starr - You are looking so well hun.  I just cannot believe your little girl will be here soon...I thiknk you must have had the quickest pregnancy in history!  Hope you are feeling better and enjoying your time off work.

Jess - Sending you a ton of            for tomorrow.  So hopiong you'll be on that much deserve d maternity leave before you know it.  Awful typing can't be bothered to go back to change it!  How are school and your little darlings?  Hope there haven't been too many tears!

Molly - Well done you on your weight loss.  See that dust really does the trick doesn't it!

kj - oh honey, so hope you get somewhere with the sw.  After evrything you've been trhough I can't believe you are still being treated with such insensitivity.  Sending some     your way.  You must have been on my mind cos I dreamt about you and your DH th other night!!!  I can't remember what it was about and even if I did it probably wouldn't have made much sense...I do tend to dream in nonsense! 

Moomin - so hope things will start looking up for you soon...have sent you a pm.

Struthie - Hope Stephen has had a good start to the school year.  It must be horrid when they go back to school after you have had them at home for six weeks.  I hate it when I hear parents maoning about having their children at home for the holidays..so many of them do.

Candy - how are your gorgeous little boys?  Hope Jacob is being a good big brother!

Well William has woken up, it is lunch time bless him, so I had better go and feed him before he starts gnawing his hands to bits!

Much love to Jillypops, Erica and everyone else.  Take care all...

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Standby this is going to be a big one (blimey that's got a familiar ring to it  )
Hello ladies, blimey where did you lot pop up from  It was dead quiet when I was last on here. Sorry I've been away for so long but I've been in therapy since my weekend away with Jilly in July  I'm feeling much better now & because they have untied the arms on my jacket I am now able to type so can post again.

Jess - Here I am mate!!!!! Ooooohhhh missus part of me wants to   you because it's great to have you back & I've missed you, the other part wants to  you for leaving us for so long. I have missed you you  s*d & your funny stories. I've had a good  at your new hobbies of web-stalking & gazing into your own eyes, oil in your car, friends' sons birthday pressie 2 months late, interview in luverly footwear & probably funniest of all Sudoku in bed. Lady we need to have a serious chat!! Hope DH had a  & how excited was he about his fantastic present? When do you go to Barcelona then? I'm praying that you now manage to give him the most incredible belated birthday present        everything is crossed for you for tomorrow. Don't worry about the peri-menopausal thing, it won't matter when you are pregnant! I don't blame you for wanting a sneaky peak at your birth family but I don't think you've lost anything but they have, big time. Have a great time with Jane in Cambridge at the weekend & come on girl, make our weekend        I've even found a smilie that looks just like you  Mwah mwah. 
Sarah SMCC -  to you & DH on your BFP, double trouble how fabulous. Take care & keep us posted on your progress.
Creaky - Lovely to see you  & how cute are Frank & Evelyn great piccie.
Struthie - You are an inspiration to us all  can't you be our very own Marjorie Dawes? Have you recovered from the London Eye yet?
Twinbutterfly - Welcome aboard & sending you lots of    for basting on Monday. Like Molly I'm intrigued as to what the pump is & where you put it  
Sarah Sair - Who are ya?  Only joking sweetheart of course we remember you & it's lovely to see you posting again. Can't believe that Hannah & William are 4 months old already. Stay in touch but we appreciate how busy you are  
Moomin - Hope you are starting to feel better  & how naughty are you mentioning the "C" word 
Shazia - Hope you're ok & Lainey looks totally scrummy as usual  
Kelly - Hope Oli is feeling better poor thing & that your sister enjoyed her surprise party  So you & your brood are going to become celebrities then, autographs please!
Candy - Hope you're well, loves to you, Jacob & Lucas  
Karen Appleton - Congratulations on expecting triplets    how on earth did you do that (not playing Sudoku Jess  ) Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond.
Starr - Hey missus, like I told Murtle, I've had more sausage than this summers bbq's  DF was home for 3 weeks not a weekend! Hope your chest infection has cleared & wow 33 weeks, not too long to go now. Will pop into your gallery after I've posted this mammoth mail now that you're a piccie professional  
KJ - Spain & your wedding anniversary sounded fab & I haven't had to find sausage substitutes mate, I've been enjoying the real macoy! Glad the job interview went well & lots of    for the news next week. I had a good giggle at your free-cycle buddy. I'm sorry counselling was the way it was, you deserve so much better. I hope they find you some proper counselling with someone who doesn't treat you as just a number. You've done incredibly well to get this far & it's only natural to feel teary sometimes. Your strength has been & continues to be amazing. Sending you  &  
Molly - Ah lovely lady great to "see" you again  Understand why you don't post that often but just remember that you are in our thoughts & missed very much  Glad you had a fab weekend in Geordieland & God bless your mom what an absolute star! Well done on your weight loss, diets are never easy but don't you feel great when the weight starts to come off. Loved the pick-up story  & of course you are eccentric & definitely not cheap! Walking like John Wayne? Well I have been offered a part in the remake of Bonanza & Black Beauty looks out of place on the staff car park!! And just for the record, in these days of equal rights blah blah blah, it is DF who has gone back to Germany for a rest having been suitably thrown around the bedroom like a ragdoll for the last 3 weeks (get it Jess no Suduko in my bedroom  ). 
Julie/Holly - Big   & much love if you're looking in.
Jilly - 

Well I had a nice break with DF  we didn't go away as we are saving for one last go at ICSI. We had days out & went for some lovely meals. We took our nieces & nephew to the zoo, went to a wedding, spent 2 days in Stratford Upon Avon, went to a 40th amongst lots of other things. We have also been re-tested at the hospital ready for when we want to go again. We have even been for consent signing which is totally ar*e about face being as we're not doing tx yet but thankfully for us they are very understanding of our special circumstances & agreed to get everything in place while DF was on summer leave  It's so difficult now DF is back in Germany  Anyway everything is done & ready so now it's just a case of phoning when I am ready to go & can afford to pay. With DF going away next March for 6 months we will definitely be trying in the next 4/5 months.

Right must dash it's 5pm & it's taken the last hour to do this  
Back tomorrow for Jess' news     

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

hiya 
just a quick one, the pump is alot like IUI in which it gives you FSH but at alot stronger level. It jabs you ever 90Min's and you wear it round your waist. Its alot more stronger dose's like i said, so your at the clince everyday for scans and blood test. Not many people have ever had this treatment as it costs so much. Funding is needed from NHS. There has been 1 lady at QMC that has been on the pump, conditions similar to mine and got   first time. I hope i don't get to that as there GROWING finally, but never know.

Hope your all doing OK post again soon


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Just popped on to wish Jess all the luck in the world for tomorrow     
Just praying that it works for you.  Will be thinking of you  

Hope all you other lovely ladies are ok.
Sair- good to hear from you, thanks for the pm. Glad to hear that life with the twinnies is going well.

Erica- good luck for you next round of treatment. All sounds very promising.

Hi to Kelly, Struthie, Candy, Moomin and everyone else.

I'm fine- 10 weeks now. Having a bit of a wobbly day today- no reason for it just one of those days when I don't really believe it's happened and just wish I could have a scan to see that all is well. I've haven't been sick at all and not much sign of a bump yet so sometimes it's hard to believe. I just feel like normal most of the time. My next scan is the nuchal one which is next Friday so just praying all is still ok.

Don't keep us in suspense Jess!!!
Sarah
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Great to hear from you Sarah,glad all is well,I'm sure having a wobble is normal  

Jess - good luck for tomorrow,god you so deserve to get your bfp,and I hope your dream comes true tomorrow   

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi guys,

Fab to see you back Erica!!!! Bet you've been doing Suduko marathon really!!   Great to see you're doing another icsi - really hoping this will be it!  & poor DF's sausage can have a well deserved rest!

Kim - sorry you're having such a wobbly time - I guess it was bound to catch up with you eventually - the unfairness of it all is sooooo hard to stomach.
Stuff finally came from SWs about my adoption - guess what?  They reckon they've no trace of my adoption!  Bloody idiots!  I've got to trace it all through NORCAP so I think I'll leave it!
Anyway, stick with the counselling for as long as you can bear it - I'm sure you need to rant & rave.

Hi Sair - bet you're not missing school!  My first day was ok - got some real odd balls this year!  All a bit flippin' mental!

Hi Jilly - good to see you back! Glad you survived your trip with Erica!  

Molly - get you, skinny bird!!  Well done!  I've just made myself a nice bowl of treacle with brandy!!!!!! (DH has gone footy training!)

Sarah - So glad you're doing so well - not surprised about the odd wobbly day though! It must be very nerve wracking but you'll be fine, this is going to be it!!!    

Well guys, I am afraid it's bad news from me - started spotting this eve.  Now I'd love to believe it was late implantation (!!) but sadly it's that all too familiar AF.  I will test in the am just to be sure but sadly my last ever chance to have a baby that was partly me has gone.   I guess there's still donor eggs & then that really is it - can't keep doing this!

Thanks so much for all your good wishes - just so wish it could have been great news.

Big mwahs,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Jess - big hugs my lovely


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Did stupid test this morning & it screamed "Not pregnant", "Not pregnant" at me over & over again til I chucked it in the bin!

I HATE this soooo much & feel soooooo pi$$ed off - why can't I get it right I feel such a huge failure.  I've never been this crap at anything - except maybe physics!

I feel like booking myself in for a hysterectomy cos I don't want another AF ever again.

Why me & DH? We've tried soooo hard I feel so bloody angry.

Sorry for the rant - I'm going back under the duvet til I feel more human - so gald I took today off work.

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw jess was just coming on to send some luck
really so sorry hun, its not fair. you have given it your all and it isnt YOU thats failed, its your body thats let YOU down
go back to that duvet for a while, and then, if you've got some sun up there, get out and top up your tan with a good book and something yummy to eat
big   and more

thinking of you
life just aint fair sometimes
kj


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jess, I know i am so not the right person to comfort you, but I hated reading your post as could feel your pain so much, those tests are evil, no line is so much easier to look at than those cruel words, I am so truly sorry and wish you lots of love and strength


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Oh Jess,

Sending you loads of     I am so very sorry hun.  Thinking of you and DH.

Take care...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Have had a lovely red hot bath, big glass of red wine, chocolate eclair & half a box of Bendick's choc ginger - so feeling a tad better!

Still a big fat bummer though - will phone the clinic in a mo & ask about donor eggs.  

I wish I could buy a lovely baby on Ebay   - sorry I know that's not very pc.

Thanks for all your lovely PMs, texts & messages you lot are fab - where would I be without you all?    

Jess xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jess sweetheart am so so gutted to read your news, its just the pitts. I was praying this was going to be the one for you with everything I had.

I know you will bounce back from this like you always do but please take care of yourself honey and pamper, pamper pamper.

Love you loads you still manage to make me smile even when you're feeling so low

      

Shazia xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Awww Jess... was so hoping to logon to good news for you honey..,. I can feel your pain and so wish that things were different for you... 
Look after yourselves and enjoy that 2nd big glass of wine later. Sending you loads of love 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry I have not been on,having a melt down,gonna post later when I get chance (if)

Jess-hunny I am so sorry   I can remember how I felt after my 1st IVF bfn,and you have dealt with so much more babe.thinking of you sooooo much.We are all here for you chicken!!!!!

Love to all,be bak soon

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jess - I am so sorry Hun, sending you loads of love and hugs


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess
I'm so very sorry  I'm truly gutted for you & DH. 
Eat, drink & pamper......................do all the things that give you the feel good factor (Suduko  ) even if for the briefest of moments. Life is very cruel   & there are no explanations as to why some people are dealt such a sh*t hand of cards.

But remember my lovely, as one door closes another door opens   as one chapter ends another one begins   This is far from the end of your dream   it's just the start of a new journey. It will bring with it new & exciting challenges & we will all be here to support & cheer you on to that finish line.

Lots of love to you Jess, take care sweetheart,

Erica.


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Jess, I'm so sorry it didn't work. Have pm'd you.

Have another glass of wine- in fact have the whole bottle ....and a whole box of eclairs.
You will get your dream one day- remember that. It may not be exactly how you planned it but you will have a baby somehow  
Take care,
Sarah
x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks ladies!  What would I do without you?

I did indeed finish the wine - it was DELICIOUS!!!!

I have had a huge mug of hot choc today & I put 4 big chunks of Greene & Blacks choc in it & I've eaten the rest of the Bendicks choc gingers my M&D bought me!!! I am now off to M&D's for a HUGE piece of cake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The fitness regime starts on Monday!!! I've rejoined the gym with the swimming pool so will go at night when there are no grotty kids!

Would you bloody believe it, had a text from my former colleague (who started ttc a year after us & had twin DDs), she was over due with her next baby & of course gave birth to Isabelle yesterday!!!  Hey ho! Managed to send a "congrats" text in between big sobs!!

Oh well, c'est la vie!

love to all & thank you so much you really have helped,
Jess xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey hun

It probably is your work (much as I would wish it not to be) but stress is a big factor in late af's. You haven't been on any drugs have you?     That can cause upsets too. If nothing in a couple of days can only suggest you do another test (if you can bear it!).

Sorry not really very helpful.

Shall send an af dance your way with lots of


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jilly how annoying for your AF to AWOL  def could be stress so i suggest you de-stress this minute
i'll do an AF dance too
                 

jess - hows day 1 of the fitness regime then  did DH like his b'day pressie?

welcome back from your sausage fesival Erika 

molly - hows that dust?

waiting to hear about the job this week..just had a lovely day with my little treasure Max and our friends from NZ have arrived in London so hoping to catch up with them sometime in the next week too...

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie as i'm waiting for my dinner and am starving!!

Jilly... isn't that always the way... No AF when you need her to arrive!!!

Kj glad you had a lovely day with Max, missed you yesterday. Got it all crossed for the job   

OOh buzzer gone on cooker... will try and pop back later..


Love to all
xxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

So sorry that I haven't been posting and haven't had a chance to catch up with what's been going. 
I've had my hands full with the little man (not that I'm complaining ) but at the moment he wants/needs my attention all the time. So when he sleeps during the day it's my only chance to get housework done or meals cooked.

Jess - so sorry. Take care. 
Jilly - glad   showed up for you in the end.
KJ - hope you hear about the job soon.
Erika - hope you've recovered from the sausage fest   

I'll catch up with you all soon.


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

hi ladies
just a quick note, i'm now on day 2 of 2ww and im going mad been up since 6am thinking will it work. Feel really bloated and a little cramps, is this normal?
Hope your all doing ok best wishes


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Bun Bun-so glad its going well hun,you sound so happy

Jess-you ok hunny   been thinking about you lots.

You too Kj-    

Twinbutterfly-good luck hun     keep us posted

Kelly x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies!

Feeling really tired but getting over this BFN quicker than previously - guess I must be an expert (or should that be "eggspurt"!!!?) 

I have drunk quite a lot of red wine - noticed my teeth were beginning to look a bit black!!!!!!!!! Nice look!   Have given them a v good scrub & they look a lot more like this now: !!

Have not drunk bad things tonight but have eaten big bits of choc!

Of course I haven't been to the bloody gym - & hey, guess what? Forgot to cancel the old gym so now belong to 2 gyms I don't go to!!!!!!!!    No wonder I am soooooo skint!  Will write letter tomorrow!

Am v v tired cos went to see The Gossip at Cambridge - they were fab! Beth Ditto is such a star - she ended up in the crowd wearing just her bra & vvvvvv large support pants!!!!!  She just doesn't care!  Made me feel like Twiggy (well, just for about 2 mins!!)

Had bad news at work today - our poor NQT (newly qualified teacher) who is a mature person (!) in her late 40s, married with teenagers has quit!  She's only been teaching since last week!!! 

Found the job all too much.  Made me feel good though cos shows it is quite hard work & that I'm not making it up - had great pleasure in telling DH this story cos he thinks I just play with the frigging Lego all day!!!

Anyway, it's messed things up at work big stylie cos the teacher who is supposed to cover our planning time & subject release time is now having to teach the NQT's class til we get a replacement at half term!  Oh I love work!!!

Anyway, must go cos need to make up an info sheet for my 5 year olds all about tigers!! (Not that they can read the bloody thing, but hey, it looks good! )

Sair - I bet you're missing work sooooo much!! Will you be going back or will child care be an issue? (if you're lucky!  )

Shazia - fab to see you back!!!!  Keep posting cos I miss you!!  

Had a lovely PM from Catwoman (Claire) - she's v v busy with her little monsters but has promised to post soooooon!  Which is more good news!

Anyway, must go cos if DH catches me doing this instead of school work I will be spanked!!!           

BIG MWAHS!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

you seem on good form jess, great to see 
 bad girl not going to the gym, although I shouldnt talk, i havent played squash this week and didnt make it to an aerobics class (i did have a good excuse) i have done a bit of walking but thats it. i was planning doing the 5 miles round Virginia Water Lake this morning but foot and mouth has put paid to that as the whole of Windsor great park is shut!! the latest outbreak is less than 2 miles from my mums, i havent attempted to get to her house yet but evidently the traffic is a bit of a mare. its all a bit sad, the pig farm has been there all our lives, a regular whiff was on the wind...

 at the NQT quitting..wow she really gave it her best shot eh?! hope your little ones enjoyed their tiger lesson!

we had a nice eve in london last night with our friends who are over from NZ..they've 2 girls (8 and 10) who are a delight. going up again tomoz for a boat trip and greenwich market, and next week they're staying a bit closer so hoping to have them over for dinner. great to see them again 

have good weekends all

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hey Kitty Girl

I am sitting here with my jaw on the floor - SO mad that anyone could ever do that to you!   You should be able to post freely on here without being spied and reported back on... The same thing happenend to Jilly - what is it with these people that they get off on doing that - they should be ASHAMED of themselves! I'm guessing that you know the person concerned and I hope you are able to give them a REAL piece of your mind. You could always pm us their email address and we could all do it as well!   This is just a thought....and I don't really know anything about it (never having done it) - but could we set up a blog, or a ******** page or something where we can all chat to you?  Does anyone know if that's possible - can you just allow certain people access?

Huge hugs to you   and I promise to keep in touch via email or text or whatever. I didn't like to keep bothering you before as I knew you wanted time away - but now I know this other reason I will keep up the contact more... 

Loads of love
Molly
 

PS. Back with another post later on... x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Kitty Girl - so sorry that someone has done this to you. You certainly didn't deserve that after everything that you've been through.l
 and   to you for the future.

 Molly


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kitty - have pm'd you,I think ******** is a fab idea,I or anyone else can set up a group just for us.

If anyone wants to add me to ******** please feel free to pm me for details.

Hi Molly fab to see you here  

KJ - I was supposed to be doing a 5 mile run in Windsor park in a couple of weeks for cancer research but its been called off - shame for all concerned,have a good day.

 

UPDATE 
Have set up a group that is closed and private,please pm me for details xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey kittygirl

So nice to see you back if only for a short while, hope to catch up with you on other things xxx

Think its so disgusting that people can do this sort of thing, some people have no respect for others feelings. If they are looking on this site they should be aware of how hard it is anyway and just blooming well leave people alone to cope with it with people that are familiar with what they are going through and MIND THEIR OWN BUSINESS!!!!     

 Shazia xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey kitty girl
well done for  not letting yourself be bullied by this offensive person, who doesnt even post anymore so therefore comes on just to spy on you 
we love you   

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

This person is obviously very sad and has no life of their own ! how dare they do this to you, it makes me so very very mad, prehaps this person would like to post here and explain why they have ruined your safe haven and taken a good friend away from us, by spying on you... i could say so much more, but very few of it will be in anything other than swear words #**#222''HHjfdshjdxcbxbcjbzxjkbc

Miss you and wish you well


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Can i join in the swearing [email protected]@###*****##

I'm so angry that stupid people... (yes if you're reading this whoever you are i mean YOU!!!) Can be so selfish and ignorant that they think that by invading someones private space and spying on them is ok..

Honey.. have missed you loads but completely understand that if this place no longer feels safe then you have to go. Have pm'd you too x

Miss ya loads.. look after yourself xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi ya everyone.
im new to this site (well a re-new really) i used it about 4 years ago and i am glad to see that the support is still as strong. ive just had a weeks holiday in good old skeggie and it was fab. going to see gp on thurs to get results of dh sa then make appointment to start iui. excited and nervous all in one. had one iui 4 years ago and was blessed first time with a ds. cant help but wonder if i can possibly be blessed again, time will tell. good luck and big hugs to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kitty girl

I can whole heartadly agree with all the others on this one hun. These people/person who is obviously the most arogant/inconsiderate/evil sh*t bag in the whole wide world needs to know how truly horrid they are.How dare they upset our (cough,cough) KITTY GIRL.

I have your email thanks hun  and I will be mailing you  cos I miss ya.

Cant really say much more cos I would be in danger of being thrown off the site myself for swearing too much.

%$£^&*£$%^&^%$££$%^^^!!!!!

Love ya loads

Kelly x

ps see you on our *PRIVATE* face book hun,where we can moan about said people!!!!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Am still cross     

How do you use ********??


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Kitty Girl - please you are still out there and doing ok  

I felt I couldn't let it go without passing comment either. Surely Fertility Friends was set up to provide support to people who are going through the difficult emotions of Infertility, and thats why we have all been here over the years. To invade that feeling of support, and use the site to spy on people and make them feel victimised enough not to be able to use the site is awful.......I can't believe that any right minded person would do that when this site is so important to most of our sanity!!!!

Can't believe the world has such selfish, horrible people in it 

Kitty Girl - please take care of yourself, and I wish you every luck in the future honey - you have been a rock for so many of us on here, and it feels devastating that someone that has been so important to us feels she cannot use the site  

Love to you all,

Krysia xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

hi to the lovelies  

just popped on briefly and will be sure to pm you Struthie for ******** details    fab idea but so disappointed that it's had to come about due to one members thoughtless actions.

i know who you are - and all I can say is that I hope you are deeply ashamed of yourself.  you who used this site and was given and took so much support at a time when you needed it.  Kittygirl was one of your biggest supporters and for you to then take away her lifeline and tell people whom she didn't want to talk about it with is beyond duplicitous.  Why would you do that to her and how do you resolve your conscience?

Holly C


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lovely to see you holly


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just had to post and add my support to Kittygirl. Devastated that anyone could do this, especially to someone as loving and supportive as our dear friend. Hang your head in shame, whoever you are.
To everyone else - huge        and apologies for going AWOL, and huge thanks to Erica, Jilly and Jess for hanging on in there with me, even though I'd been so utterly cr*p at staying in touch. Erica and Jilly - will pm you properly during the week (keep waiting for that window of opportunity when the bubs are asleep! But they rarely sleep during the day!). Kittygirl - have pm'd you. Jess, thinking of you loads. Remember what happened with my chum: donor eggs are the way to go, and she has a 21-week old bump to show for it! 
All well here; bubs are thriving and sooooooo gorgeous. It was tough for the first four-five months, but is lovely now. Won't go into details as not appropriate, though.
hello and much love to all my other chums - KJ, Molly, Shazia etc. Think of you all often.
C xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh its a day for people to pop up again how fab 
lovely to see you again catwoman, glad rto hearall is well, now wheres some pics of your little scrummies 

kj x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

KJ - thanks for the lovely welcome!   Just wanted to add how gutted I was to hear how much you've been messed around over the last few months. My heart goes out to you    
Will try and post some pics once I figure out how to do it   The old brain ain't what it used to be!!!!!!!!! But I got eight hours sleep last night for the first time in over a year (never slept much when I was preggers, hardly slept at all after the wee ones were born!).
It's great to be back x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Cat we miss you so much, but do understand, maybe you can join us on ********, holly you too honey, so nice to see you


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Holly and Cat  lovely to see you again.... Am intrigued now as to 'who' the nasty person is?? 

Right i've registered on ********... what do i do now??

Only got 1 more day at work left (thursday) yipee!!!  

xxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Holly and Catwoman YAY!!!!  Hello gorgeous ladeez so nice to hear from you, lots of love to you both.

Starr you have to be invited to the group by admin - will post on the wall that you are now a member and if either of them are around they will invite you. See you there soon xxxxxxxxxx

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX's to all


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

of course thats if we WANT to invite you starr, what does everyone think hee hee


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I think the person should be named and shamed.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey guys 

Just to say that the matter is being looked into by admin.

Hope you are all ok - be good xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Twinbutterfly - Halfway there poppet        stay positive!
SMCC -     I think it's your 12 week scan this week.
Jess -   Hope you're ok mate & enjoyed your spanking  
KJ - Did you hear about your job?   Did I miss the news?
Starr - How fab to be finishing work this week  bet you can't wait. Now long now   
BunBun - Everything sounds great with little man, piccie soon please   
Struthie - Can you please tell me what ******** is & what I need to do  
Bubbles -   for your appt Thu & wishing you every success as you begin your IUI journey.
Holly - Nice to see you here     
Catwoman - At last   Looking forward to catching up with you properly hun   
Molly -    hope you're ok.
Hello  to Candy, Shazia, Kelly, Moomin, Creaky & everyone else.

And finally Kitty girl.    to you, you already know how I feel & it seems like everyone else on here feels the same.    to you know who. 

Have a good week all.

Erica.xxx
Oooooh nearly forgot................Jilly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

That's good to know Struthie  for your help in this horrible, upsetting matter.
& I'm always good btw


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

nope no news on the job, am taking that as a no


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

They might still be going through the applications KJ, sometimes these things take longer than 1st thought. Maybe no news is good news        Hope you hear something this week.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ummmm Erika - I think we need words!

   

ITS SEPTEMBER FOR GOODNESS SAKE!!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i'm taking the ignoring approach struthie.. if they want to act all childish then they can


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Kj... i thought i was your friend!!!   

Anyway Struthie already has !! nah nah..

hope you hear about the job soon... how can they turn you down ??


xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*99 SLEEPS UNTIL CHRISTMAS   *​


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry   
I was just listening to an advert on the radio & guess what the words were set to   Jingle Bells. So you see, it wasn't me who started it, it was my local radio station!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Now that is what I call a naughty post


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

what my post - no never naughty me


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Moom...

You're gonna be in trouble !!!

Mind you was in M&S on sat and there was a full display of xmas cards/wrap !!!

It's coming whether you like it or not..

xxxxxxxxx

ps got to confess I Love Xmas !!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Tesco have all their chocolates and advent calenders out - love christmas to


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Can I join the private group too??
Blimey, you don't hear from me for about six months, then three messages in one day!
Candy, thank you   I am feeling much better now. Things are great at the moment - Hamish and Eve are seven months old, crawling and are so much fun - they laugh all day and so do I (but I need eyes in the back and sides of my head!).
Handed in my resignation to the bosom-stapling boss today, too. Am going freelance. Yippeee! (That's assuming I get any work, of course).
Erica, have sent you that long-awaited PM  
Everyone else - big hugs and love. Will try to update my ticker and post pix when I have a mo (which will probably be in about 18 years time).
Kittygirl - still incensed on your behalf      
C xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me

Kj-theres still time hun,why dont you call them ??!!  

Starr-awww it will be Daisy's first xmas 

Moomin-love your new pic of Megan crawling hun 

Catwoman-about flipping time chuck!!! missed ya.we want pics.if your having probs use this guide

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=33046.0

Sair-that goes for you too,get some pics on.

Holly-    

Kittygirl-    gonna email ya when I get chance.

Ok so does someone have the link for face book??

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

AAARGH!    Really want to come out to play today as all my mates are out....but absolutley STOWED under with work and prob won't get a chance till after Thursday (even worked till 10pm last night!  )

Lovely to see so many people crawling out of the woodwork posting again!    
What have you started Kitty Girl?

Love to you all,
Molly x

PS. So glad that admin are looking into the snitch, Struthie.  Oh, and yes please count me in to the ******** page.  Ta!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ok off to work now,pm me for details Molly,are you on ******** already,will have a quick look before I go to work xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya dont post much on the IUI thread infact have just started posting again after quite a while being awol, I am on the IVF scottish girls  .  Anyway was just being nosy and thought I had to support Kitty girl through such an awful time.  I am so annoyed at this person, as we are here for the same reason give and recieve support through the toughest time of our lifes wether it is infertility or other problems we have.  I have gained so many new friends and the thought of someone doing this to such a supportive person has made me so angry   .  Kitty girl I wish you all the luck in the world honey and that your dreams come true.  I hope FF do something to this person because he/she has angered so many people.



Katrina
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello ladies

Jilly I am waiting on AF then phone and see if I can get booked in for IVF, GRI have a rep for bumping you a couple of times before they give you a date to start, I am due AF Friday/Saturday so fingers crossed.  Good luck honey for this cycle sending tons of      .



Katrina
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lol jilly at it being like friends reunited on here  you're right about catwoman tho, she hasnt been on here since!

molly i looked for you on ******** but couldnt find you 

what a horrid miserable day, and cold too brrr. i've put the heating on.
having my haircut later, WAAAAAY overdue, i look very shaggy. then think i've got to take my mum to pick up my sis's new car, my sis cant go cos she's at work all week....
squash this evening, dh is scared cos the last 2 times we've played i've hit him with the ball, once on his head and once on his chest where he got a huuuge bruise 

laters

kj x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Oi! I'm here, you cheeky Mrs KJ!          
Just a bit waylaid trying to get some work for my budding (OK, so far non-existent) freelance career...
Big loves to all,
C xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry claire
still waiting for those pictures....

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[fly]WE WANT PICTURES[/fly]


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Almost there with my work deadline, so popping on quickly while I wait for a fax... 

Kelly - OMG! What is this I'm reading on your ticker  to you all, hunny! It really does seem that my theory about babies is correct - just like buses you wait AGES for one and then 3 come along at once!!! 

KJ - I have registered on ******** now (though to be honest I have no idea what to do next!). At first it wouldn't let me register with my real name as it thought it was a made up name (like Paris Hilton!  ) and I had to wait a couple of days for them to get back to me.  How's the haircut?  Any news on the job - or the volunteer work? Anything happening on the SW front? Have you had a written apology yet? 

Catwoman - LOVELY to see you posting again! Yes, please post piccies of Hamish and Eve, we'd all love to see them I'm sure!   Great news that you will NEVER AGAIN have your bosoms stapled to the desk - unless you have to staple them there yourself of course!  Good luck for getting some freelance work. 

Katrina - good luck for the IVF start date! 

Starr - hope you enjoyed your last day hunny and can now put your feet up and become a lady who lunches!  Not long now till your big day! 

Jilly -  How are you doing? I thought this job couldn't be ANY more busy than running the pub, but looks like I'm wrong! Hope you'll get a chance to take it a bit easier when you start tx. 

Moomin - 

Kitty Girl - going to reply to your email in a mo.... I am gobsmacked that someone who'd been given so much support on this site could not respect your privacy and allow you your lifeline.    Looking forward to catching up with you on ********. 

Holly -     We all miss you SO much! It's lovely to see you popping in. I really hope all's well with you & DH. I wonder if you're in your new house yet? 

Shazia -    to you and Toby and Lainey. x

Erica - how's things with you hunny?  Are you okay now DH has gone back? What are you up to?? 

Jess - hope everything's on course for plan B....  How are those little    in your class?

Candy - how are your 2 little ones? Does Jacob get on okay with Lucas? When I was a baby my jealous big sis hit me over the head with a shoe! Some people say I've never been right since! 

Struthie - thanks for setting up the ******** page. Will send you a pm... 

Sorry if I've missed anyone... Things are okay here - hoping to take a few days off next week to help DP with plasterboarding the shed which is going to be my office. Still not in yet, but have to be out of here by the end of the month so it is going to a rush!  Still got to get a plasterer after that and get the electrician to do second fix....oh and then skirting....and carpet....and..... NO CHANCE! 

What another gorgeous day again today! Had a really lovely walk in the woods at the crack of sparrows this morning (part of my new exercise routine  ) there was a beautiful  and a heron strutting about in the field. I love this time of year!

Right, fax is in so got to get my  in gear!

Love to you all
Molly
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin -  to Megan for tomorrow. Hope you have a lovely day together.
Catwoman - Are you trying to give me a heart attack woman  First of all you post   then you update your ticker          then you pm me             steady girl, pace yourself  Great news about your job, best of luck going freelance. Will pm you next week  
Kelly -      on your surprise but wonderful news. From 1 to 4 in a matter of 12 months how did you manage that  
Katrina -     as you begin IVF in the next few days. Hope to see you more often, do you not speak to us because we're English  Maybe I can find you something to feel more at home, ah yes got it a picture of your DH 
KJ - I too am hoping for the shaggy look this weekend  or is it sha**ed, well something like that anyway. DF is home for a family party  How's the barnet looking then? Hope you didn't bruise DH, playing squash obviously  
Kittygirl - Will pm you next week    this week has been mad with one girl putting her notice in & now playing silly b*ggers  Guess who is going to have to do 2 jobs for a while  And this is for your nosey stalker <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk788YYGB%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F9%255F133%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">








Holly -  are you still reading my pm  
Starr - Ooooh how does it feel to finish work? A bit like this    Not too long to go now hun, bet you can't wait  
Molly - Sounds like you are working far too hard me darlin'  hope you're not wearing yourself out. Good luck getting your new office into shape, hope everything goes to plan. Just for the record, babies & buses, I always miss the bus too  DF has been back in Germany for 4 months now but is home this weekend  It's been a really hard few months one way or another but I'm getting there. Getting myself into shape for one last ICSI attempt before he goes away for 6 months next year  I was born on the 4th so hoping it's my lucky number  
Jess - Where are youuuuuuuuuu  You've gone AWOL, hope you're not pretending to be busy  we know how easy your job is, your DH told us  Hope you're ok & planning your next step   

Hi to Candy, Shazia, Struthie & everyone else. Have a good weekend all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry

Molly -had to laugh at your post   was there really a rainbow AND a herron strtting around ?? lmao

Erica-enjoy sausage fest hun.

Kelly x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all!

Just a quickie, must get ready for bed in a bit!  Will try to get on tomorrow to do some more personals.

Don't faint Kelly but yes as you can see I (well Jason!!!) have put a pic of Hannah and William on here.  It will probably be some time before I manage to get pics in my gallery...I watched him doing it but I still haven't got a clue    Good luck for tomorrow chick, hope all goes well.

Catwoman - so fab to have you back.  Can't believe your little ones are crawling around already.  

Moomin -   to Megan for tomorrow.  Hope you all have a lovely day.  Really hope things are getting better for you hun.

kj - how's the hairdo? hope your dh isn't too black and blue from squash!

Loads of love Molly, Erica, Candy, Starr, Jess and everyone else...hopefully back tomorrow...

Sweet dreams...

Sarah xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

GGGGGGRRRRRRRRR.....still here and VERY stressed!!!!!

Have been trying myself to put pics in gallery, you know how it is when you start something!  Managed to upload a picture...woo hoo...and now can't bloomin find it!!!!!  Anyone know how you actually set up your own gallery?  It said upload was completed ok, first time the pic was too big, so did it again and it was ok.

Will ask on techie support bit tomorrow ....I'll never get to sleep now!!!!

A very hot and bothered Sarah xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Not sure where the pic went that you loaded Sair,but the one in your profile is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Struthie.  Haven't got a clue where Hannah and William's pic went off to!!  As I was tossing and turning in bed I thought it might have something to do with the fact that my charter membership had expired so I've just renewed it and I've got the 'my photo gallery' bit back so hopefully I might be able to get some pics in the right place now!

How are things with you?  You're doing a fab mod job btw!

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Awww lots of people back !!

Just a quickie... 

Sair.... Hannah and William are gorgeous!!!

Molly as always your stories have me in fits xx

Erika more sausage so soon.. it's like christmas (oops sorry!!) in your house xxx

Right must get showered and out... got lots to do in the next 3 weeks     ooh that's really scary!!

Love to all

Me xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Starr!

Was wondering what you meant by 3 weeks and have just read your profile bit info about your c-section!!!  OMG how exciting...not long to wait at all.  Make sure you take it easy though!!

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lovely pic sair  

dh injured himself at sqush this time - phew, was nothing to do with me! he ran into the wall and jammied his finger ouch, its a bit black/blue at the end now!

molly - your life sounds as crazy as always.hope you get that office finished ASAP!!

gotta fly, back later

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

me again

well i have a confession to make, i've been holding onto a secret for a couple of weeks. i absolutely couldnt post a THING because of previous happenings so i have had to keep it tight to my chest. but i have just had a phonecall which means i can share

are you ready......

oh i've changed my mind


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!


Not fair


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry starr, how mean of me 

we've just heard that at loooooong last and after a journey we do not wish to ever repeat, we are going to be littlies new mummy and daddy
i wont go into the in's and out's but suffice to say the legal position is secure and planning meetings and intros are set for next wed/thurs    

we have seen updated photos and a video and she is just as lovely as ever, only a bit bigger, more hair and walking obviously now as she's 18 months. its taken us a week or so to start to feel connected to her again but we feel the bond as strongly now as we did before 
we told my mum and sis last week as it was 99% certain and we had to tell somebody or we were going to go bonkers. I framed 2 new pictures of littlie with a caption saying 'will you still be my mummy/auntie' and there was explosion of tears when they unwrapped them, they couldnt believe it. it was  the best moment in a long time..for so many years in dreamed of how I'd tell my mum i was pregnant and that was the adoption equivalent!

its been a wierd few weeks, i've gone from being a bit of an emotional wreck to being like an excited puppy. we've still been going to our new counsellor which has helpled the whirlwind of emotions thats been going on in both our heads..we've had to write to SS to convince them that we are strong enough to go through with it all. added into the mix is that littlie now has a week old sibling, living at the FC with her which is going to be very hard during intros.we hope very much that that baby will become ours one day but theres no guarantees (as we know) and our focus HAS to be littlie right now, its so imposrtant she's our No.1

so there you are, dreams do come true sometimes    

thank you all my wonderful rocks, i dont know how i'd ever have got through the last few months without this place


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Kim i'm sooooooooo happy for you...

Got tears streaming down my face .. was soooooo hoping that that was gonna be your news...  hey we'll be new mummys together after all..

You both so deserve this and you'll be the perfect family.

Lots and lots of love to all 3 (maybe 4!!) of you 

Love me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh wow I had to come back and read it as I missed the bit that said littlie,I thought it was another child,oh fabby fabby news!!!!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Kim

Over the moon for you both      

Shazia xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

KJ I am so pleased for you honey, reading your post brought a   to my eye, what a lovely way to tell your mum and sister.

Erica, you gave a good belly laught at the picture of DH looks like him (only joking)   .  Not been on much was trying not to think much about IF.  I go for Prostrap on the 10.10.07 DH birthday, then 1st scan 30.10.07 then should start injecting 2 days later, so EC will be around my birthday, so will need to get all my   in before I start.  Oh and being English, I do have English blood in me, my gran was English from Barnstaple and I spend most of my childhood summers in England as my uncles house in Knightbride, Uxbridge and then Stamford.

Jilly how are you, I will be abit behind you, I think we D/R for quite a while up here.  

Sair love the picture, what cuties.

Hi ya to everyone else, have a good weekend.

Katrina


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Kim, I am thrilled for you. Absolutely brilliant news - you'll be a fabulous mum; Littlie is one lucky, lucky little lady!
Much love to you and DH,
C xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks darlins..still cant really believe its true...am a bit worse for wear having shared a bottle of bubbles in littlies bedroom - to-be..have sent dh off to get some dinner cos am totally incapable of organising anything lol

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

OMG KJ, I am sat here in tears for you, that is the best best news ever, I can't believe you have finally got your little girl.  You so deserve this happiness after everything you have been through.  Enjoy every precious moment with your daughter.

Minkey xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[fly]OMG KJ[/fly]

I am sitting here blubbing like a baby.Your post was so moving.I am SO happy that finally after all the heartache and mess ups that the right decision has been made.

I am so very excited that soon you will have your little family hun and I so hope for the future you get to adopt littlies sibling too,how perfect that would be.

To sum it up-well done hun!!!! you did it,your a mummy and daddy !!!!!!!!

Cant stop smiling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

SAIR-Fab pic hun,Hannah and William are gorgeous.

Moomin-hope your enjoying Megans first birthday hun.

Kartina-loads of luck for tx hun

Big hellos to all you lovlies I missed

Well my levels have more than doubled today  phew!! I have got to call the hospital on Monday to book a scan for next week,will keep you posted

Kelly x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kelly thanks hun, I have just read your news, Congratulations sweetie a natural BFP , you will have your hands full, but you will cope wonderfully and you will have 3 to help you with this one (or two)  .  Its weird how things work out  .

Harry and Lilly are just so cute.


Katrina
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kim wow, your post had me in tears, so over the moon, can't wait for her to come home x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Oh Kim, I am just so thrilled for you, such wonderful news brought tears to my eyes.  After everything you've been through I'm so glad your dreams have come true.  Hope your daughter will be home with you very soon.

Much love

Sarah xxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

What absolutely fantastic news Kim!!!!   

I can't believe they have messed you about like they have, but at the end of the day to have your dream back is just magic!!!!

Congratulations, and I hope Littlie is at home with you soon  

Krysia xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - so pleased to read your news -  I could sit here and cry for you - wishing you loads of fun with your littlie

Sair - thanks ever so much for M's birthday card, love the piccie of the twins - they are gorgeous

Big hello to everyone else

xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Have you had a good weekend Moomin,how was Megans birthday?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

It was good thanks, she was thoroughly spoilt - oh and she is now walking with the aid of her VTECH walker     she is growing up so quickly

This time last year I had my first proper cuddle with her, and she was still in her incubator


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi KJ

Don't get much time to post anymore but do catch up with things occasionally. Had to just say congratulations on your perfect news. I can remember having breakfast with you after one of the first meets and you were just starting out on this journey. So happy for you that it has worked out like this and you will be a great Mum.

Wishing you tons of happiness all together.

Jules
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks jules, yes i remember that breakfast chat too!
hope alls well your end  

well we have a nursery again, been busy bees all day and its all done. the rest of the house is a tip mind you!
its been a lovely weekend, we did the pushchair hunt and decided what we want so thats ticked off now.
saw all our friends last night and broke the news over bubbles, had a bit of a headache this morning..think we had 8 bottles    
my mums just been round and the farmyard curtains are up again, complete with their linings now 
i've really enjoyed unpacking all the little clothes again, enjoyed filling the drawers just as much as last time 
next few days are going to be busy!!
thanks for all the lovely wishes everyone   

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

8 bottles    No wonder you have a headache - good for you though, hangovers are hell with a little one so get them all in before she arrives


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Lovely to see you miss jules, any chance you can make the meet on 1st December ?

Kim still smiling ta your news

Had triciah over (anyone remember her) anyway her daughter Shona is a complete love and J and her played so sweetly, Lucas took at shine to Tricia too, showing over his smiles


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

KJ your post gave me a lovely warm fuzzy feeling (and no I don't think I'm coming down with anything!!!)   

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

can anyone help with this

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112594.0

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ho ho ho jilly very funny, dont think you can get away with the c word just yet 

the 'estimated' date for bringing littlie home is 11th Oct but its very mucg wait and see how intros got for everyone...

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ho ho ho jilly very funny, dont think you can get away with the c word just yet 

the 'estimated' date for bringing littlie home is 11th Oct but its very mucg wait and see how intros got for everyone...

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jilly - you will get your legs slapped young lady!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh KJ           wowwwwwwwwww!!!!
That is just the best possible news, what a fabulous event to log onto! I'm so happy for you & DH, your families & friends. I feel really choked reading your news (wishful thinking Jilly   ) & you must be feeling a thousand emotions        You've been on the most incredible journey &  you are reminder that dreams really do come true. 

What a turn around of events & thank God good sense prevailed in the end. I know you have both been to hell & back this year but you know what? As soon as you bring littlie home it will all have been worth it   Congratulations mummy & daddy, your daughter will be home with you before you know it & what a fantastic new life you are all going to have together.

Erica.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah thanks erika, you made me 
i have to keep pinching myself..i keep sitting in her room in a trance wondering if she REALLY will be in it in a couple of weeks. she feels so close i can almost touch her...

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Struthie - Jilly likes being slapped  so that really is more pleasure than punishment. You'll have to think of something else for her  
Jilly - Isn't it great news about KJ     Just think her first Christmas  as a mommy.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ
I think you'll find it's YOUR post that made me   
Littlie will be home real soon & then you can give her all those cuddles & all that love that you have been storing up for all these months. I think your strength has been truly amazing over these months & you have held it together incredibly well, always doing things properly, never giving up & showing lots of qualities as a person that I have admired. Sometimes I think you have underestimated just how well you've coped   

I think that whilst you are incredibly lucky to have been able to make littlie your own, she is equally as lucky to have a found a such a great mummy who she will grow up to be very proud of. You really do deserve each other. 

Ooooohhhh I love a story with a happy ending   

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Erica and KJ, you are turning this thread into a cry for all... how can anyone read the last few posts without tears xxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh god I'm crying again. Erika STOP IT- I dont want to meet littlie with swollen eyes!! you're words were so sweet..and the bit about coping, well on the outside you have to get on with it but there have been days where i wouldnt say i coped at all, but hey its been part of the journey  we've all had practise of being at rock bottom.... and as for you missus..well you're an inspiration to us all with your never ending positivity and high spirits    


i made the most hideous mess yesterday clearing out a cupboard up here in the spare room so today i've got to finish ugh. but it has needed doing for a very long time so its satisfying..and now has somewhere to hang his shirts cos littlies things are all in his old cupboard!
kj x


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hi ya everyone, i put a post on here a few weeks ago and then went off on holiday and it has been non stop since!!! i have managed to get on to ff a few times but only to read what has been going on with everyone and the messages have had me smiling and crying.
i am waiting to see consultant on 9th oct to see if i can start iui treatment, i was blessed with my son 3 and a half years ago by iui and have been trying for 2 and a half years, again no joy. 
when i phoned to clinic the patient liason women asked my age and said that their policy is only to offer iui to under 35 year olds (i turned 36 in june). 
she did however say that it didnt mean that i could not have to treatment, but now im a bit confused and deflated. has anyone else heard of this?
like so many others this is the only way we can afford an attempt at assisted conception. your experience and advice would be appreciated.
i am thinking of you all and sending bundles of     
xxxxxxxxxxx
p.s to all those who LOVE christmas, add me to the list i am the biggest lover of christmas ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/ color]


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy - Sorry hun, have one of these   
KJ - Thank you    like you I have my moments too but hey we are only human (zip it Jilly  ) We all have high & low days & even on those days when you think you haven't coped, you must have to get through that day  Hope you are busy tidying that mess you made yesterday & what on earth is that on your profile  Is your mood description right? KJ you're not going soft on us are you  
Bubbles - Wishing you lots of  for your appt on the 9th. I'm not sure about the funding issue, unfortunately it just seems to be one big postcode lottery to me  Some qualify for funding, some don't, some get 1 go, others get 2 or 3  I can only speak from personal experience & I had 3 IUI treatments in the summer of 2004, I would have been 36 then. They were funded as 3 IUI attempts were equal to 1 IVF attempt according to my clinic. Hope you manage to sort it out 

Erica.xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ok ok i've changed my mood - festive was the closest thing i could find to being celebratory 

had a nice moment earlier - when things went tits up in may we went out shopping in Guildford and ended up crying into our coffees at Costa and embarrassing ourselves. well today i picked dh up early from work and went to Guildford to spend the credit notes from the gifts/clothes people bought us and were returned. after we'd finished shopping we went back to costa and sat at the same table and i welled up again but this time they were tears of joy 

mess nearly tidied 

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good for you Kim,this is turning into a we love Kim thread - maybe I should set one up  

Its just great to hear you sounding so happy xxx

P.S
Thinking up a suitable punishment for Jilly  

Kim - was worried about you being festive,mind you Dec 25th 2007 will be one to really remember for you


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jilly - BAAAHHH HUMBUG 

I won't be saying the C word just yet


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

3 months minus 1 day to go 

Come on I need to have something to look forward to


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Check out my new ticker


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Mornin' all!
Just whizzed on to say hello to everyone.
KJ - still tickled pink for you. This will be one Christmas to remember, so you be as festive as you like me darlin'!
Jilly & Erica        
Moomin - big hugs to you. Looks like you've been having a rough time of it. Sending you lots of love xxx
Struthie - keep up the good work, missus! xx
Candy - big hugs to you. How is Lucas doing? xx
Hells bells, Kels! Have just been reading your news! You'll cope with another bub brilliantly, I'm sure of that xxx
Kittygirl - huge hugs to you if you're reading.
Starr - not long now! Can't express just how incredibly thrilled I am that it's really happening for you - you've been through so much.
Awwwwwwwww... lots of happy endings here at the moment. Sending tons of         to all those still waiting for a BFP - it WILL happen!
Molly - lovely to see you back, hunny. If you're reading, lots of love to you.
Huge loves to all not mentioned.
All fine here - bubs in a funny place at the moment. They're not sleeping brilliantly again and are a bit fractious during the day, but I think that's because they're getting more active and are getting frustrated at not doing as much as they'd like. Hamish is crawling all over the place - he's like lightning! He followed us both into the kitchen last night, which was lovely. He's such a livewire! Eve is trying to pull up to standing on anything and everything - she won't sit on mummy's lap anymore, oh no... she stands on me, grinning like a maniac! We reckon she'll be walking by Christmas (sorry, the C word again) so watch this space! They're saying 'Dada' a lot, too - mostly to Daddy, but to lots of other people, too (can be a bit disconcerting for some of our male friends!!!!!!) And 'Mama' makes an appearance at times, but only when they need a cuddle! Will try and post some pix soon - need to get dh to do it, 'cos I'm such a pathetic technophobe...
Am knackered, but happy. No freelance work as yet, but I still have some mat leave money saved, so I'm not panicking too much - for now!!!!!!!!
Right, had best go... there's a mountain of washing to do. A woman's work is never done and all that...
Lots of love,
C xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Just wanted to say that I bought my advent calendar yesterday - Tee hee!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Flying Visit!!  Still trying to plasterboard the ceiling...got the van booked to move everything from office on Sat morning and boxes coming tomoz - so snowed under!

Just want to say good luck to KJ for tomorrow!  Can't wait to hear all about it (if you get a chance to post)....  Hope littlie will be home before you know it....she's a lucky, lucky, little girl! ALSO, excited to read about the possibilty of her sibling in the future too - that would be the icing on the cake - and no-one deserves it more than you two! xxx

Kelly - good luck to you tomorrow too, lovely - BIG day on the Friends thread!  

Starr - all okay with you hun? 

Catwoman - Hamish and Eve sound ADORABLE!   Looking forward to the pix!

 to Erica, Holly, Candy, Jilly, Struthie, Jess, Shazia, Moomin, Bubbles and anyone I've rudely missed!

KittyGirl - will be joining you soon - as soon as I get my  in gear! 

Love to you all
Molly
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I agree with everything Molly said  

Not liking these new tickers girls


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Just back from my holiday and I am absolutely thrilled to read KJs news   I am so happy for you, dh and your family. You and DH are going to be fantastic parents...Littlie is one lucky little girl. I am so glad you stuck it out and persevered.... She is so worth it. She will be home with you very soon and then you can begin the next chapter in your lives together as a family. Good luck with intros tomorrow. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Good Luck to everyone for tomorrow     

Have to say that I really LURVE these new CHRISTMAS (did I shout loud enough? ) Tickers!!  Might have to get one myself now...... 

Tis the season to be jolly...................... 

Amanda x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

KJ

Have a fabulous day today, will be thinking of you and waiting to hear how it went.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Have a great day Kim and dh   

Lets ignore all of these naughty girls


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - hope it all goes well today x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly – You said I was right      oh yes you did, will be reminding you of that on a regular basis  Hope you’re mega busy week has flown by & your colleagues recover from your weekly profit figure! Lots of         for Monday.
KJ – Phewwwwwwwww thought you were going all festive on us  Hope everything went well yesterday, I guess you're still on   which is why you haven't bothered to update your mates yet   I'm sure a fab time was had by all & look forward to hearing how it was to be with your daughter again   It won’t be long until you take her home, it’s been one hell of a journey but that finishing line is now so close you can almost touch it   
Struthie – Any news on the punishment for Jilly? Need any help with ideas   
Catwoman – Blimey another post missus   Hamish crawling & Eve standing, they aren’t wasting any time are they, forward, must follow their mother   They sound truly adorable but obviously I need a photo to be able to confirm this!!!!!!! Don’t worry about your freelance work, it will come in soon so just enjoy the rest of your maternity leave. Will pm you asap, lots going on      
Doods – Don’t you need a new ticker hun?   
Molly – Hope you got that ceiling sorted & lots of luck for your move on Saturday     hard work but it will be worth it    
Kittygirl – Like Molly I will be will you as soon as I get a chance   things have gone a tad (.)(.) up at work & I'm very stressed & p*ssed off   
Murtle – Glad you had a great holiday & hope you are raring to go buddy         
Amanda – You’re a bit of a naughty mod aren’t you, lovin’ your style  You’ve got beautiful babies by the way   
Starr – How are you?   Loving being off work & excited at meeting your daughter soon no doubt     
Holly – If you’re peeking in      

Big hello to all not mentioned. Must dash ladies, so much happening at work, all sh*te, if I’m found on the internet it will give them something else to whinge about! Have a good weekend all, DF is home again so it's a sausage one for me   Have to stock up, he's off for a few weeks after this weekend.

Love to all.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry erika - i was all in a dither last night and posted on the IUI bumps thread by mistake last night....

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Erica - no what do you suggest?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oooooooooh Struthie I'll have a good 
Will let you know  when I've thought of something appropriate!


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Erika - I presume you are no vegetarian with all these sausage your planning on enjoying  
As for naughty, well I guess so, more naughty but nice though!! 

Might try and start Christmas shopping this weekend..........!!  I do have a valid reason though - My mum and dad are flying over in 2 weeks time so i need to have all the pressies bought and wrapped for them to take back to the UK! 

Have a fab weekend all

Love

Amanda x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Dam it I have no room for a        ticker  

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry gonna be copying and pasting alot as pushed for time at mo

well last night was lovely, bit of a stressful journey (we're gonna be soooo sick of the m25 soon ) took us 2 hrs ugh. anyway, thankfully littlie was still up so we had a nice play, then helped with her bath, put pj's on and watched while the FM put her to bed. then had a thoroughly nice evening with the FM and FD, such lovely people and they are so sure littlie is right for us, they say she is friendly to everyone but they think she has def warmed to us quickly. my heart melts when i see dh with her..he is such a natural  he did a poo-ey nappy whicch was a challenge as she's a right wriggler but he managed fine in the end
today we did 10-2 so lots more playing, lunch and then i put her down for her afternoon sleep.she cried  but only for a minute....
tomorrow we're doing the afternoon and hopefully if nice we'll go out with the family for a walk/feed ducks or something. then mon we'll take her out by oursleves  

off to see dh's mum and dad now to show them video etc as they havent seen any yet..then a nice quiet evening in

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow Kim, what a lovely day!  Bet you keep pinching yourself...so glad everything is FINALLY coming together for you, what a rollercoaster.  I am sooooo pleased for you both that your happy ending is really insight.
Well done to DH for the pooey nappy too!! 

Haven't read any other posts yet so will have a quick peek & post later - got stinking cold & chesty cough so feel a bit pants.

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Its fab to hear you sounding so happy Kim,and not before time   

Get well soon Jess xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie to let you all know i'm still alive!!

Had not internet since last weekend and still none.. hopefully will be fixed 2morrow!!

Am at my Sil's at the moment... in the chaos that is my nieces 4th birthday party..

All ok.. not really read back.. but am up to date with Kj's news...

Ta for the txts honey..

Hopefully back 2morrow xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just a quickie again, exhausted again, dh has a nasty cold and feeling rough and has found today a bit of a struggle poor thing
had a lovely afternoon with littlie today, went out with the foster carers to a country park, lots of animals etc, littlie loved it..said 'Allo' to all the chickens, guinea pigs, cows etc..so cute. It felt almost like a family outing. used the pushchair for the first time, tho she managed to escape from the straps   she's lovely when we say goodbye, waves and says bye over and over but today she ran over to give me a hug goodbye too  
better get to bed
love to all

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - No need to apologise hun    just didn't want you to forget us. It's a wonder you are posting at all, you have got so much going on at the moment but thankfully all good & very exciting  just what you deserve. It sounds likes everything is going perfectly for you & littlie sounds like an absolute doll  The FM & FD sound lovely which must be a massive help & support. I hope DH feels better soon, poor thing & what a good lad dealing with the nappy  Really loving reading your posts at the moment, they are giving us all such a feel good factor, can't imagine how you must be feeling  
Struthie - I haven't forgotten you, was just a tad busy with DF at the weekend  
Amanda - There is nothing veggie about me well except my mate Jilly   Did you manage to start your  shopping?
Jess - Hope you feel better soon   
Starr - Hope you had a great time at your nieces party  Roll on next week  
Jilly -  
Catwoman -    
Big hello to everyone else, hope you're having a good Monday.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

another quick update  on todays visit. today we got to do more stuff bu ourselves which was really nice, we did lunch and put her down for her nap while FM was out, and then later on we went out for a walk with the pushchair, just the 3 of us...think that was my best moment so far..littlie was so cute, she was singing all the way and giggling and shouting the FM's daughters name all the way down the road. she waves and says Bye to any car that goes by too   at one point she was singing 'daddydaddydaddy' 
day off intros tomorrow, good thing cos dh is really suffering  we've got a gazillion thing to do round the house still so it'll be a nice day just pottering about..will miss seeing her tho..its getting harder to say goodbye 

love to all

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow, Kim, just love reading about you & your daughter!!!!!!

It must seem quite surreal after all this time...I just love a story with a happy ending!

I've been off work today as I've got a stinking cold/cough thing & just couldn't face 30 x 5yr olds; off tomorrow too as completely knackered & not eaten anything cos no appetite (v v rare for me!!).

Managed to go to ISIS though for meeting with cons re our egg donor cycle - he thinks we're pushing it to get it done before Christmas but he's going to try v hard for us.  Got to have counselling before we can do anything else though - got appt for 12th Oct- not looking forward to it cos feel it will be a waste of time but hey, just another hoop to jump through!

Kelly - how are you feeling?  Hope all's well with the "bump" - does Oli know yet?  He must wonder where on earth all these brothers & sisters have suddenly come from!!!

Hi to eveyone else, hope you''re all well & looking forward to      - sorry Kim, just couldn't resist!!

BIG MWAHS,
Jess xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi peeps

Sorry I havent been on much,im knackered and bogged under with loads of little jobs lately-none of them are finished either  

We have started getting papers on four bed houses eeeek dont know how we will afford it and I dont really want to have to move but we really have no choice cos of lack of space and aslo I really dont think I could deal with having an extension,its just too much me thinks.

Starr-glad your ok hun,wow not long now,cant wait to hear your news soon.

Kj-I am loving reading your posts hun,infact I log on for a daily read   I reckon you ought to keep an online diary so we can carry on reading when your little girl is at home with you,real heartwarming stuff.so happy for you.Hope dh gets better soon hun.

Jess-really hoping your clinic can get you in for your donor egg cycle when you want it hun,Really wishing you all the luck in the world.I think about my recipient lady all the time,just so happy it worked for her.You will get there hun.Get better soon by the way,must be Kj spreading her dh's germs   Yup we told Oli and he was sssoo excited,he went telling everyone in the playground and now we are the talk of the town  

Love to all

Kelly


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Kim     Loving your posts.

Erica - just what HAVE you done to Jilly?  

Doods & Kelly - congratulations both of you on your happy news

Jess - Hmmm. No appetite....must be serious   Hope you are taking it easy. Good news from the cons. I hope you find a good donor soon or is one already lined up for you.

Starr - Bet you had a blast at the birthday party. Hope you ate lots of cake. Bet you can't wait for next week  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - it all sounds so fab - how great to have her all to yourself!

Minkey x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - Ahhhhhhhhh  I go all gooey when I read your posts. This happiness has been a long time coming but I bet it feels worth it. You, DH & littlie in her  paints a perfect picture. Have you been given any idea on when you might be able to take littlie home? Overjoyed everything is going so well, hope DH is feeling better.
Jess - Oh poor you  Hope you feel much better soon & that DH is looking after you  Great news about your appt & I hope it all gets sorted before Xmas      Good luck for your appt on the 12th too  
Kelly - Happy house hunting  
Murtle - I'm afraid I haven't done anything to Jilly but I can confirm that she has been sent to the naughty girls home  It was only a matter of time & hopefully she will be a good girl when she returns, but I doubt it! 
Jilly - S'pose you are still pretending to be busy at work  just be a good girl & you will be allowed to come back out & play  
Big hello  to all not mentioned, must go, work is calling.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

just popping in to say hello

still plodding along here, still off work until 19th October and probably another month after that as well, waiting for an appointment to see a specialist  

DH is busy job hunting as he is at risk of redundancy - not what i need at the moment, but all we can do is take one day at a time

big hello to everyone, sorry no time for personals, trying to get a certain little (or not so little) person a sleep !

Catch up soon

xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw we have had the most magical day yet..littlie visited us for the first time at our house (with FM) she was really happy, liked all the different toys, and exploring downstairs, going back and forth from room to room, sussing the joint out lol happy to go off with dh and come back to check FM was still there, peeking round the door and saying 'allo'.
seeing her run around in the garden was my 'moment'..its what I've always dreamed of.. a little person toddling around digging in the mud..it was so lovely and sunny and she looked so cute running up and down in her stripey tights  she sat in her highchair and ate her lunch no problem then played at our feet while we ate ours. then we took her up to her room for a play, nappy change etc. she found her way in to the spare room and had a go at whizzing dh's record turntables around  she is so engaging, goed and hides behind doors and waits for you to come and find her, then giggles. forgot to say the other day we had a real 'moment' when she was in her highchair at FM house and was dancing to Keane...thats my girl 

got to fly, tidying up to do and then off for a walk over the fields to muse on our day 

love to all

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Aww all sounds so lovely honey....Glad she liked your house....

Still makes me all tingly.. feeling vvv emotional today so more tears this end.. happy ones though xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Wow - sounds so exciting KJ... Fancy the little poppet dancing away to Keane!  A week today and she'll be home for GOOD! 

Starr - sorry you're feeling   . Can't believe you'll have your daughter in a week too! Glad to read you're all packed and ready... catch up on your sleep now honey - while you've got a chance.

Moomin - hope you're doing okay today. 

Murtle - good luck with tx!       

Kelly - take it EEEEASY hun! 

Jess - hope you're feeling better... 

Erica - hope you got the work probs sorted okay - and the freezer is stocked up again! 

Candy - hope Lucas and Jacob are on the mend now. 

Well the move went okay. Was bl***y hard work though, so knackered now... Hardly had time to eat all w/e and all I did was lug furniture and boxes around - but only lost half-a-pound at Fat Club...  NOT FAIR! Its lovely working from home - in spare room till office is ready...

Love to you all,
Molly x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

KJ ~ dancing to Keane....she's definitely your daughter  

Starr ~ I sure it is completely normal to feel a bit   after all you have been through to get this far. I can't wait for you to finally meet your daughter  

Next week is going to be such an exciting and emotional week on here 

Molly ~


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

v quick update..another lovely afternoon with littlie..put her down and got her up from her nap, went to a medical where she was a real sweetie and showed off what she could do 
after that we had a bit of a trauma..we took her to a duck pond for a walk and i managed to squash dh's finger in the pushchair mechanism as we were opening it (lesson 1..it only needs 1 person to open a pushchair) i actually thought i had chopped off the end of his finger as he shouted so loud and there was blood dripping on the ground, but in actual fact it was just badly cut and crushed..i say just, the poor thing's been in agony ever since and his finger is extremely swollen and painful  how bad do i feel  so we had to cut short our walk and get back to FC's house to get ice..we had a run around in the garden later to make up for it
we did bath and bedtime by ourselves and littlie was a star, went down in her cot no problem 
we stayed at the Fc's for a takeaway which was nice - they're bringing her over in the morning and having a cup of tea, then leaving and we'll have at home all day till 4 pm    soooooo dying to have her to ourselves 

love to all

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

KJ,

I hope today goes well, Poor DH yesterday   what pushcahir do you have? it sound dangerous!
What do you have planned with littlie today?
Can't wait to read all about it

Donna x x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ahh Kim,I'm sure dh will forgive you!
Hope you have a great day today,will get your vouchers next week and get them posted off to you ok xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everybody peeps

Cant keep up lately   sorry

I just had to come on to check on Kj and Starr  

Kj-blimey think I well up more with every story hun,so happy for you.Hope dh's finger gets better   enjoy your day tomorrow hun.

Starr-aww hun its totally normal to be feeling emotional,I was a wreck the week before my section but on the actual day I was fine.Cant tell you how excited I am for you hun,thinking of you loads.

Molly-glad the move is over then??!! hope you have had a good meal and a rest now hun.

Moomin-how are you chuck ??   

Huge hellos to all me lovelies

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kim loved reading your updates, have an amazing day tommorow, hope its a beautiful day x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - hope you had a wonderful day x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

screeching in and out as usual i'm afraid..
the days are just getting better and better..yesterday was wonderful having littlie all on our own in our house..she was a star..ate her lunch, went to bed for a nap (thank goodness for dummy and bunny) slept for an hour and a half, got up happy, went out to the park to feed the ducks and walked about happy as larry, ate a slice of duck bread, came home, we popped her in the car and drove to FC's, she was happy all the way    when we went to leave the Fc house she was all confused, she did a little cry and put her arms up for me to pick her up..she couldnt work out who she was supposed to be saying goodbye to..us or them. so i think the penny's starting to drop in her little head. the whole foster family are coming over today, having lunch and then leaving us to it again, we'll do tea and bath today before taking her home. it was really hard leaving her last night, she's def beginning to feel like 'ours' 

love to all

starr thinking of you  

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Kj she IS yours honey!!!!!  Enjoy it... it all sounds wonderful. Can't wait to meet her!!

  back at ya!!

xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

OOOO Kim how wonderful!

Soooo glad it's all coming together for you & great to see your daughter has such good taste in music!

Lots of love Jess xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Yep KJ she is yours ! xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ – Oh your posts just get better & better  She is starting to feel like yours because she is yours hun, it’s probably hard to believe but absolutely true  This week will be even better than last week!
Starr – Ooer missus   Thursday & you get to meet your daughter  
Molly – So glad the move went well despite being hard work. ½lb is ½lb   & it was off not on so chin up girl & I’m sure that your efforts will show at Fat Fighters this week   
Murtle – I think you’ve clicked on the wrong mood in your profile, intelligent   You’re supposed to be describing yourself! Mind you either side of it in the options is “hot” & “happy” so maybe it was the best of a bad bunch     
Jess – Hello you   hope you’re ok. Next time you’re selling Keane tickets mate, I’ll have them again please, next time I’m taking littlie with me   
Moomin – Hope you’re starting to feel better & that you get good news about DH’s job   

 Candy, Struthie, Kelly & everyone else.
Happy Monday.

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning all

I woke up this mornig feeling like it was christmas morning. I just feel so excited that two of my oldest and dearest fertility friends are finallly having their dreams come true today. I've started on the Kleenex already! 

It's days like this that make all the hardship we endure so worthwhile  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

News this way ------------------------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116131.new#new

So exciting !!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey I know it feels like Christmas with all the lovely news on here but it doesn't mean you can all b*gger off on holiday you know  
   

How are our lovely new yummy mummys KJ  & Starr  then? Still right up there  no doubt & will be for a very long time. Quite rightly so.

 to everyone else, happy Monday.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

happy monday to you too Erika...tho itll be tuesday by the time you read so HAPPY TUESDAY too 

aw lovely words murtle thank you, i look forward to the day i get your good news too  

all going very well here..we've slotted into this family life thing very easily..tho its going to be a whole different kettle of fish once DH is back to work in 2 weeks time  
littlie has just settled right in, she's a cute little character, full of fun and mischief. she had her first dig in the garden this avo, liked her little spade and fork till she saw Daddys and then had a bit of a tantrum when she wasnt allowed his  she loves the veg patch and stands by the raspberries saying 'pease/pease' aw
she met up with Max for the first time this avo too, at our local park..was a lovely moment, i really hope they will be buddies in the coming years
we were thinking we'd go swimming tomorrow till i remembered i dont have a swimsuit!! planning a trip to town to buy one while she naps tomoz and then we'll go wednesday instead
right, going for a nice soak in the bath

love to all

kj xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hmm i think we should be restricted with the c word...i may relax the rules a little come mid november 

well never got my swimsuit today, day didnt quite go as planned ho hum, but we've decided to go to the beach tomorrow instead and i really dont think it will be quite warm enough for a swimsuit there! its meant to be sunny so as dh is off we thought we'd go for it. seeing as we missed out on our summer of beach trips we're determined to get there before it turns too cold...really looking forward to it 
thurs we have sw visit, first one since she's been home

love to all

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Have a lovely day at the beach Kim


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

How  is it on here  
KJ - It all sounds absolutely fantastic & you & DH deserve it all so very much   I have been reading your posts on the bumps thread too & it's great to share your journey, this part is by far the best bit  Littlie already appears to be one amazing little girl, making the transition & settling in easily. She now also has amazing parents, just perfect 
Cally -  I said the C word, Christmas, Christmas, Christmas, Christmas  so what are you going to do about it  I think with it being November a week on Weds & with all the shops filling with Xmas stock we've all got to admit that it's alot closer than we think  You should have a BFP by then     what a Christmas celebration that will be!

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw Erika you do say lovely things 

cally - hope alls well your end 

beach was lovely - might go again this week if its not oo chilly, hasnt it turned cold the last week..am getting my thermals out!

never did get a swimsuit - this is obviously not the time of year to go swimsuit shopping  so i wore my bikini instead..felt a beach-like but hey ho littlie had fun, she's quite a daredevil. dh did not enjoy the apres-swim - getting tired and damp child clothed..we're going again this avo with Max 

had the most lovely day yesterday..we went to my Mums house to visit with Little for the first time..she was sooo good and took it all in her stride..both my bro and sis were there too and she was quite happy sharing out all her toys with them. We took her in the camper again...she LOVED it..her carseat isnt safe in the back seat so she's up front with dh and being so high she can see everything thats going on. when we left my Mums, she was wearing this little beany hat she'd stolen from my mum..she looked like a skate-boarder..then she insisted on wearing her pink and yellow daisy sunnies..so there she was in her car seat in the front of the camper looking like goodness knows what, pointing at the CD player for DH to put her nursery rhymes on and then started dancing and clapping her hands and performing, and blowing kisses as if to her adoring fans.my mum had tears rolling down her cheeks it was sooo funny. she wore the sunnies all the way home even though it was dark, and i had to fight the hat off her to go in the bath! oh days like that are what you dream of...

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just popping in to say  Hello and to say I am reading but not up to posting again at the moment

will find out about Dh's job on Thursday at 1pm just keeping everything crossed that he is not made redundant - not sure how I will cope with that at the moment (will worry about it if and when it happens)

Love to you all and I do think about you all


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*   I HAVE 5 FOLLIES    *​
....just felt like sharing


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

murtle thats GREAT!!!    sending lots and lots of    your way 

cally - i didnt make myself clear..i wore the bikini at the swimming pool not the beach  blimey it wasnt that warm at the beach..we were in fleeces and gillets. sending lots of     your way too

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

MURTLE

WELL DONE ON YOUR FAB FIVE FOLLIES
LOADS OF LUCK HUN
KEEP US POSTED

KELLY​


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

DH's job is safe     

He didn't get the promotion to team leader but they are keeping him on doing his current job but with a different job title - one person has been made redundant.  So relieved that the waiting is over.  One less thing to worry about !


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Great news Moomin. One less thing for you to worry about.

I thought KJ was showing off and wearing her bikini on the beach too   Littlie sounds like she is settling in really well. Shows that she truly is where she belongs. Have this wonderful image of her in her sunnies in the front of the camper  

Good luck for the scan on Friday Cally  Looks like we'll both be having ec on the same day  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

All good here then  

Moom-yey on Richards job,was really worried about that,bet your relived now eh??!!

Murtle and Cally- Go girlies go !!!!!!!!! Keep us posted       

Hope everyone else is good,gotta go

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thats really GREAT news Moomin! 
kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Wishing Cally & Murtle all the luck in the world for your scans tomorrow. You will both be pleased I just know it  Bring on EC collection next week & the double  celebration 2 weeks later. I'm right behind you (literally  ) & praying with all my heart for good news from you both.
GO GIRLS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Erica.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yay to Murtle and Cally's follies...

                   

Good Luck Girls xxxxxxxx

Can everyone look at the xmas meal thread and let me know what they think!!

All good here.. am loving it all... even at 3am!!

xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr you sound in good form, really pleased, thanks for posting that, happy to go for christmas menu, unless others would rather standard, I am also happy to have deposits come to me an dthen send it to you to send off star, save you the hassle, unless you would like to of course

Good luck Cally & murtle


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't really post here so sorry for gatecrashing

Just wanted to wish Murtle and Cally all the best for tommorrow


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Donna you are not gatecrashing, you can post anywhere you like honey !! xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Good Luck from me too Murtle    

Minkey x
(who often gatecrashes on this thread   )


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Still no news from murtle      I will keep checking

Cally I hope you went for EC


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry, lots going on Yesterday  Clinic didn't phone me back until last thing 

 *I HAVE 6 FOLLIES* ​
There is a 7th follie lurking but it's a bit on the small side. I have to stimm for an extra 2 days so EC has been delayed until Tuesday 

Cally's posted her news on the ivf thread 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Cally ~ I seem to nick a small blood vessel nearly every night and the blood runs very quickly   Worse for you as the clexane thins your blood and makes it more runny. You'll have a cracking bruise to show off at the clinic tomorrow   I used to worry about the drug running out with the blood but the nurse reassured me that it is absorbed into very fast and so long as the blood was bright red (and not pink) not too worry about it.

Wishing you heaps of luck for tomorrow


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow it all going on on here!
great news on the super six/seven murtle  
and cally you go girl, your cycle, your choice, b*gger what the clinic think  

all going well here, having up and down nights with littlie and with the clocks going back who knows what'll happen  had a nice day today, a walk with dh's sis and her dog which littlie loved, then an afternoon pottering in the garden getting nice and grubby. tried to put her to bed a bit later in the vain hope she might sleep in a bit tomoz so she had cheese, crackers and pringles with us in front of the tv in her pj's, so cute dipping her pringles in the hoummus 
dh back to work on mon - eeek..1/2 looking forward to getting into the swing of it and half terrified 

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - we put Agatha to bed a little later with that hope too - no such chance she wok ae new time 6.30    I remember being really scared when DH went back to work after she was born, I cried all the day before, but it was fine & you will be just fine too. x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hmm didnt go too bad..slept till 7am new time! tho did wake for milk at 5am but settled back down straight away 
thanks minkey am feeling a little tearful i have to admit...dh is getting takeaway curry tonight as a 'last night' treat

cally and murtle          

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr - You seem to be an absolute natural   Just how scrummy is that daughter of yours, I love the pics of Daisy & just want a big cuddle   
KJ - Loving your littlie stories, it's so good of you to take the time to share them  I'm sure it's natural to worry about being on your own with her but I just know you are going to be fine, you'll see. After the horrible scary journey that you've been on to make her yours, you will be able to cope with anything   don't under estimate yourself.
Donna - Nice to see you posting here   the more the merrier!
Candy - Menu is looking yummy to me  Love to you & the boys   

Big hello  to everyone else, hope you're all well.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle
                
Well done you, go girl! Here's to the super 6 or sensational 7 & a bumper crop at EC on Tuesday 
You must be feeling so much happier now & as   as can be. Cheering you on all the way to that finishing line matey, it's not that far away now. Grow follies grow, just one last spurt  
Love & hugs,

Erica.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cally
I'd have made the same decision as you, you know that   
              for your scan today I'm sure it will be great news. Grow follies grow                 we want another bumper crop to go alongside Murtle's & maybe even EC on the same day  
Lots of love,

Erica.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Afternoon all....

Erika ta for the vote of confidence. I'm doin gok at the moment.. mind you she is a very good girl so its not hard so far..  Come to the meet and you can have all the cuddles you like as it's looking like i'll bring her.. As long as i don't upset anyone?? xxx

Murtle  yay to the super six/sensational seven!!! Got everything crossed for you honey  xx   

Cally.. brave choice but the right one i think.. Good Luck to you too honey..all my crossing is for you too  xx    

Kj.. 7 seems good to me...  Don't worry about DH going back to work.. i was worried but we did ok last week on our own for the 1st time xxx

Love to all

Me xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr
I'm trying hard to make the meet  will pm you & you are doing brilliantly as a new mummy.
Although I'd like to meet & chat to you lot, massive amounts of  with Daisy is the thing likely to swing it  sorry girls.

It wouldn't upset me in the slightest sweetheart, in fact I'd grab the chance to have lots of cuddles & to cover myself in   well you've got to grab every opportunity haven't you!!!!

Erica.xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll be cuddling littlie with the other arm   
                                          for EC Tuesday mate, I can't wait for your news, text asap. Bring on the 2ww &   for you & Murtle the double celebration looks likely to be on the same day


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow     great news cally you total and udder follie queen    

how cool you and murtle having EC together  

hmm littlie to the meet, would be interesting...she's not at her best when the hour is late...we'll have to do a spring daytime meet 

OMG  dh is doing bath whilst i type..he just said.'babe what are the rules for poos in the bath?' like there are rules  my response 'if you mean she's just done one, well get her out!' so i've just been poo-fishing and littlies just had an impromptu shower  see you still get plenty of 'firsts' with adoption!
kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

at "poo fishing"  I myself am an expert at this sport but I never thought to call it that before     

Minkey x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - We call it 'poo-fishing' to        although thankfully it has only happened the once and that was when my mum was bathing M


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thankfully J has also only done it once, Lucas did it the other day when Jacob was in the bath with him, was really funny, no doubt now I have said this, Lucas will be doing it every night now 

Prehaps we could all meet at Willows Farm in the spring, Littley would love it KJ

Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Minkey think I must have missed something, are you still moving even though place you found fell through, or hace you got somewhere else to go ?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy said:


> Prehaps we could all meet at Willows Farm in the spring, Littley would love it KJ
> 
> Cx


Can we all come? M would love it !


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Of course, its a truly fab farm, especially for boys or tom boys hehe, lots of diggers


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Cool ..........


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Candy - yes we are still going ahead with our house sale & moving in with my parents until Christmas at least, if we haven't got a house to buy by then we will rent in Suffolk instaed in Jan so I can get registerd with the docs & hospital so I have somewhere to have this baby!

Oh yes to Willows from me too, was there on Friday to get our pumpkin, it was packed due to half term x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Shazia 

  
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAINEY
HOPE YOU HAVE A LOVELY DAY
LOVE & CUDDLES,
ERICA.XXXXX*


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Candy said:


> Thankfully J has also only done it once, Lucas did it the other day when Jacob was in the bath with him, was really funny, no doubt now I have said this, Lucas will be doing it every night now


Well there is something so spooky about this forum, whenever I say something, I tempt fate, for example when I say Lucas is doingw ell at night, that night will be a really bad night ....... well today and I swear (Won't do it on kiddies lives but you get the drift) Jacob ... OMG Jacob, who has only ever poo'ed in bath once !!!! as a baby, has just pooed in the bath !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He hadn't pooed today (tmi sorry lmfao) so in the bath just now, he passed wind and said he had pooed, tiny bit in water, so I smiled to myself and thought can't wait to tell you guys as I fished it out ! then he got all upset saying he needed to poo (He won't go on toilet so would have had to put a nappy on him) so I said its ok if you have just this once and OMFG he did !!!!! thankfully Lucas wasn't in the bath with him, so now they are both in together with fresh water, whats the reckoning Lucas will do it now.... nah he shouldn't do 

Ok so as I tempt fate so much, i really need to word something for our special ladies waiting for that elusive BFPs, so here goes "We just don't seem to be getting any BFP's at the moment"

Best get back to bathing as left DH up there to take over to tell you guys... can't believe it, so nearly took a photo, but figured that really would be TMI !!!!

Love you all Cx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lovin' your story Candy you professional poo fisher you   
Can you please say "Erica won't get a BFP, well not in this lifetime anyway!"
Many thanks  

Ooooh, you'd better say that Cally & Murtle won't get bumper crops tomorrow either   thank you.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Erica, I can say it out loud, but just can't write it   x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

OK hun  
Can you just chant it on a daily basis please. Maybe you could change it to "Erica will never be a poo fisher"   
But believe me, I am so going to fish poo like the rest of you


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey we need a new club, the poo fishers club PFC..now theres something to aim for girls..an elite group 
lmao Candy..how funny. thankfully no poo fishing for me tonight 

    to cally and murtle for tomorrow     

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

No poo fishing for us either, although M did decide to pull her nappy just as i was under doing it, and thow the nappy and contents on to the floor, and shall we just say it was not just a wet nappy - if you get my drift


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

"Erica will never be a poo fisher"  "Erica will never be a poo fisher"  "Erica will never be a poo fisher"  "Erica will never be a poo fisher"  "Erica will never be a poo fisher"  "Erica will never be a poo fisher"  "Erica will never be a poo fisher"  "Erica will never be a poo fisher"  "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher" "Erica will never be a poo fisher"


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

/winks


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

candy


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just popped on to wish Cally and Murtle loads of                                        for EC & beyond!
Love to all,
Molly
xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

THANK YOU ERICA       SHE HAD A LOVELY DAY! AND TOOK TWO STEPS!!

Will add our little "poo fishing story" - Luckily this happened to dh not me when Lainey was only weeks old. He was holding her steady in the bath with one hand over her bum and as she was breast fed at that time....................well you can imagine the mess!!!       


         for Cally and Murtle - thinking of you both.

Lots of love Shazia and Lainey XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

OMG you are all still talking about poos


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - Look what you've started  
Shazia - Oh bless her heart, she is so cute & fancy taking 2 steps on her big day you must have felt even more proud  Glad you all had a fab day & where the hell did that year go  
Candy -     oh bless you sweetheart, thank you very much. I'll need some training mind you, I bought my  ready & then realised that my  would probably do  
Cally & Murtle -                   go girls, nearly 11am & sending all the positive vibes I possibly can. Exciting times ladies,  bombs on Thursday  
Have a good day all.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry Minkey   
It's my fault, I've got a new goal in life I want to be a poo fisher  
Funny how your dreams & aspirations change isn't it


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hmmm me thinks i'll be joining the PFC soon. Mind you she hates her bath so much she's only in it for the least amount of time possible!!   

Cally and Murtle.. hope all is going well for you today     

Kelly.. Happy birthday for 2morrow honey.. You're very quiet.. hope all is ok xx

Happy birthday for yesterday Lainey.. sorry i'm late!!

Erika... what a dream to have !!  xxxxxx

Love to all.. must try and dry my hair before i turn into the hair bear bunch!!    

xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*It's with great pleasure that I can post Cally's news ........................

Quote "Went in for EC at 11.40am & am on my way home. Can't believe I'm not sore just a bit woosy. I got 5 eggs, other follies were empty but I'm happy with the result"
And so you should be  
[fly]    Well done Cally on harvesting the Fab 5   

     By tomorrow they will have become the Fab Fertilised 5     

  for that all important phone call   [/fly]
Erica    *


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Ooooooohhhh the day is just getting better & better isn't it, now I have news of Murtle too 

[fly]    Well done Murtle on harvesting the terrific 2   

    By tomorrow they will have become the terrific fertilised 2    

  for your important  tomorrow   [/fly]
Erica.   *


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Ooooooohhhh the day is just getting better & better isn't it, now I have news of Murtle too 

[fly]    Well done Murtle on harvesting the terrific 2   

    By tomorrow they will have become the terrific fertilised 2    

  for your important  tomorrow   [/fly]
Erica.   *


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cally & Murtle 

Well done both of you on getting through EC. Hope you are feeling ok & not too sore  That's another huge hurdle out of the way, hope you are feeling proud of yourselves because you should be.
Hope you get a decent nights sleep tonight although that can be difficult because you worry about the all important  but please try not to worry too much, we are all here supporting you every step of the way & willing on the double  celebration in 2 weeks time  
Thinking of you both so very much & wishing you all the   in the world for tomorrows news & ET on Thursday...........................

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Lots of love & fertilisation vibes   

Erica.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Erica thanks for posting news on our ladies, Murtle praying both eggs fertilise and become really strong follies   yours two Cally, hope you get some real beauties for ET

Star, they soon get used to it and hopefully she will love it x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news cally and murtle!!! 
sending lots of      to all those lovely eggs so they do their thang overnight   

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya all

Murtle & Cally- well done on your fab eggies!!!!!!! Cant wait to hear the good news from you both in 2 weeks,remember we are all here for you        

Starr-thanks for the b'day wishes hun. Oh and Candys right,bath times do get easier!!!  

Ahhh the good old pooh fishing!!!!! A couple of weeks ago Oli was nicely settled on the bath then we took Harry in for his in the little seat thing and bam poo explosion    Oli has never got out so quick,funny thing was my instant reaction was to grab Olivers little fishing net that he uses for games,Yeah like thats gonna catch it    it was not solid,t was everywhere,we now have a very gleaming bath  

Hope everyone is ok ??

My 29th b'day tomoz and Im sure my sisters and my hubby are acting a little strange,my prob is I know they mean well but I hate suprises,drives me nutty thinking peeps are planning stuff behind me back,wow Im awful arent I ??!! Anyway I have never liked my b'day cos I end up giving loads of sweeties away to trick or treaters   dam it !!!

Happy Halloween peeps

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

​


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Well done to Murtle and Cally!!

Fingers crossed for the all inportant call tomorrow, will be looking out for your news.

               



Happy Birthday Kelly


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Murtle and Cally - glad to hear all went well today, hope you both get fab news tomorrow when you get that all important phone call, will be logging on to read the good news


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Tons of                to Murtle and Cally! Thinking of you both.
Kelly - happy birthday, hunny!
All OKish here, but been a tough few weeks. Eve was admitted to hospital last week with severe croup, but is much better and back home now (thank God). Both bubs have been poorly with colds, and now I have it! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
KJ - have been looking through the thread at your posts on your progress with Littlie           I am so, so happy for you.
Must dash - huge apols to anyone I haven't mentioned, but tons of love to you all especially Erica (that PM will come, I promise!), Kittygirl (if you're looking in), Molly, Holly, Shazia, Moomin, Candy, Starr (hope you and Daisy are doing well, hunny) and all the other lovelies.
Love, Cxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Catwoman - I'll do mine first, honest  Like I said last week so sorry to hear about Eve, I hope you are all making speedy recoveries & feel much better soon     War & Peace will be with you by the end of the week   
Starr - I've got a feeling I forget to get in touch didn't I  My head is all over at the moment  I will sort myself out   
Kelly -     hope you have a lovely day.
Big hello   to everyone, must dash.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Cally & Murtle..................................
  
                               
  
                               
  
                               
  
                               
Thinking of you both today & very excited for you. Good luck for those phone calls this morning I just know this is going to be a good day  
Lots of love & fertilised follie vibes,

Erica.     *


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

For Murtle & Cally         

Minkey x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Oh     I was right, wasn't I Cally  Told you the number last night & have been proved right, again.............you're going to love admitting that aren't you  
Ladies I said this was going to be a good day & I was right, again 

   Cally has had 4 fertilise wohoo   
    Come on the Fab Four John, Paul, Ringo & George     
   ET at 2pm tomorrow bring it on     ​
Another massive hurdle out of the way mate, I'm so happy for you. ET tomorrow & then just the 2ww to contend with which will fly by because you are so busy. You can see that finish line now      

Erica.     *


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I also know Murtle's news but am waiting to find out if she wants me to post it or whether she wants to post it herself so it's      for now.

Come on Murtle, hurry up


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*I've been given the green light to post for Murtle  
And now you'll all agree with me that this is just the best day....................

   Murtle has had both eggs fertilise waheyyyyy   
    Come on the Terrific 2 Sonny & Cher    
(Well I had to think of something from the same era  ) 
   ET tomorrow but I don't know the time    ​Murtle you too have jumped yet another massive hurdle. I'm absolutely thrilled for you, I really am. ET tomorrow, the lovely botty bombs & then just the 2ww to get through. Sharing it with Cally & having our support behind you, I just know you'll sail through it. Hope you have a good sleep & enjoy acu this afternoon. You'll be in tip-top shape ready for those embies going back tomorrow  

Lots of love,

Erica   *


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

YAY! Congratulations to Murtle & Cally!  What fabulous fertilisation rates...   It's looking good for Sonny & Cher (I Got You Babe!) and the Fab Four (Let it Be!). 
Good luck to both of you for ET tomorrow & the 2ww...You'll Get By With a Little Help from Your (Fertility) Friends....especially wonderful ones like Erica!  
Thanks for the update Erica hunny, your turn next!!!        
Loads of love
Molly
xxx
  ​


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly   
Look at you clever clogs, I'm impressed     
Thank you for you're lovely words    you too are a wonderful friend who we miss but think of often. I understand why you don't post so regularly now but it's always lovely to hear from you. Hope all is well with you & yours & that you are not too busy  How's the new office coming along? 

 I will be next on the tx front, I need to do more to make my dream of being a poo fisher come true  Watch this space  

Take care sweetheart, much love as always,

Erica.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yah - well done Cally and Murtle - fab fertilisation rate,  good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you both, and wishing you both all the best for your 2ww.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Well done Cally and murtle

wishing you loads of luck for tommorrow and for the 2ww we are all with you

                         

   

Donna x x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

ladies for all your kind words and support

My head has been up my  for the past 24 hours and I didn't give Erica the correct info. ET for Sonny & Cher is scheduled for 10am Friday. We'll also be having assisted hatching.

Will be thinking of you Cally tomorrow when George and Ringo come on board to the mothership     Great to have you for company during the 2ww  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KELLY*   

Hope you have fun trick or treating tonight 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Cally and Murtle fab news  

Happy birthday Kelly xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Erica for the updates, so pleased for them both, you have been fabulous, so glad you 3 can support each other and the other ladies of course Cx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Well done Cally and Murtle thats fabulous news!

Good luck for ET and the following two weeks        


       Shazia

Kelly - hope u enjoyed your birthday sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Go Cally and Murtle's embies, go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thinking of you both and praying for those BFPs...


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cally
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
It's nearly 2pm  so I'm sending you lots of positive & snuggling in vibes   Here's to George & Ringo coming home  Hope everything goes smoothly for you today & that it isn't as uncomfortable as last time, bring on that 2WW & BFP   

Erica.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Catwoman -  ha ha I beat you! Well first bit anyway  
KJ - How did your sw visit go? I can't imagine that it was anything else other than perfect  Did you & littlie do your  for Murtle & Cally. 
Candy -  for your never ending support you're a real sweetheart  
Murtle - It was both a pleasure & an honour to post your news & such fantastic news too  Very excited for tomorrow & assisted hatching, you've been on quite a journey but it is so going to be worth it. Sonny & Cher are developing as we "speak"       & looking forward to going home tomorrow  Just a fortnight until that BFP  

Love to all not mentioned,

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Sorry ladies it's me again  
I have Cally's news          

 "It was a smooth transfer apparently I have a long cervix. Paul & John didn't make the freezer but that's ok. George is a 4 cell grade 3/3 top quality. Ringo is a bit slower 3 cell grade 2/3. Both on board & test on Tuesday 13th. Pain free so I'm happy".  ​
Go Cally go    frosties won't be needed so no worries there. George & Ringo will be snuggling in as we speak      Ringo obviously takes after his mom  Totally chuffed for you buddy, will help the 2ww to pass by quickly & will continue to cheer you all the way to that BFP. You WILL tell me the test result  & without blackmail  All big hurdles out of the way, now it's just a pleasant walk to the finish line.

Love & snuggly vibes  

Erica   *


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Lets hope that George & Ringo are there for keeps now Cally and if you have 2 boys, you will have to callthem George & Ringo   Good luck


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Cally - wishing you all the best for your 2ww - hoping George and Ringo are snuggling in nicely into their new home


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news cally that george and ringo are aboard the submarine  

good luck for tomorrow murtle   

review meeting went fine..it was quite formal and lasted ages but very thorough and everone knows whats going on.everyones really pleased with how well littlie's settling..she behaved beautifully and showed just the right amount of clingyness to us coupled with showing off her cheekier side once she'd warmed up  our HV was quite nice after i thought she sounded a bit of a drip on the phone..we hadnt really had a chance to talk beforehand and at the end she she asked what job i had previuosly done..when i told her she said 'oh i just knew you were a nursery nurse as you are so natural with littlie and i can tell you know just what she needs' so that was nice 
next review early Jan when if everyones still happy we can put our papers in to court for the formal adoption 
in between now and then we have an 'unannounced visit' from our SW...

everythings ging really well with DH back to work..apart from feeling quite knackered at the end of the day  littlie is just such huge fun..she's just happy happy happy all the time. 
today was really lovely...beautiful autumn day, sunny and colourful.. we met up with my friend and her adopted little girl who's 5 months older than littlie..its been our dream to meet up with our girls and today it came true..we were out for hours at a local woods/park..the girls were toddling about in the park bit and we were watching them, drinking tea in the sun, we had a lttle picnic and then found a wigwam some kids had made in the woods and they ran in and out and sat inside and ate grapes together..its was just soooo precious 
last night we did our traditional hallowe'en hideout where we turn off the lights, shut the curtains (bah humbug to trick or treaters) and sit out back with the chiminea lit...dont tell the sw's but littlie sat out there with us (chairs in front of the chiminea and stern warnings about HOT and DANGEROUS ) and  she just loved being part of it all..our neighbours popped over and all had a glass or 4 of red wine and littlie dipped her crisps with us and ran up and down the dark garden. she was up till 8.30 and didnt moan when i said it was bedtime, and came back down in her PJ's to kiss everyone goodnight. still woke at 6.30 this morning tho, singing teletubbies 
i'm just loving everything at the moment   

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello oh lovely ones!

It's been ages since I've posted properly and so much has been going on but I've been reading all the news and laughing and crying along here with you and sending out  and   

So much good stuff lately tho!!

KJ - your posts are truly fab and can't get enough of them.  I just love the little stories - what a delight she is  

Starr - Daisy is beautiful.  I think you are so clever and bet you fall in love a little bit more every day  

Erica - Hunny     as you prepare to step back on and prepare to don your poo fishing suit 

Candy - you so make me laugh  and keep up those thoughts pleeeeeeeeease!!

Molly - hello   Get you and your amazing shrinking act!! You'll be a leaf woman if you don't watch yourself.  Hope the office is getting sorted.

Catwoman - oooh hunny - how scary that must have been for you all.  Hope it won't be long before you're all ticketyboo again!!

Kelly - Belated birthday wishes to you - you amazing woman you!  

Moomin - Really hoping that your world is looking a whole lot brighter.  You sound perky  

And by no ways last or least.... to our two important ladies who have it all going on right now                 Cally and Murtle!  Everything crossed for you both - you are SO going to do this!!

All ok on this side of the planet.  The house is coming on well even though it's taken forever we remain quite relaxed about it.  In some ways I'm not looking forward to moving again.... all that upheaval but it will be so nice to unpack for good and not have a garage full of furniture and boxes... On the tx front, we'll be going again in the early New Year after our latest abandoned cycle last month... I've been working doing two part time jobs both of which are going well.  DH is doing really well with his work and is v happy.  We are off to Auckland in a couple of weeks and then have Misky coming to stay for a couple of days, which will be great!  But crikey - where has the year gone??!!

Anyway my loves - posting this for now with all the  in the world
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS big  and apols to those not mentioned!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118900.0


----------

